# متجدد - مكتبة مساحة رقمية مجانية .



## د جمعة داود (7 أبريل 2008)

هذا الموضوع مخصص للمكتبة الرقمية بدون تعليقات ، يرجى ممن يود توجيه سؤال أو المشاركة في الموضوع متابعته في الموضوع المفتوح هنا :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t86667.html

المشرف .
---------------------------------------------------
بفضل منالله و توفيقه سبحانه و تعالي قام أحد الإخوة بإنشاء مكتبة رقمية علي موقع Windows Sky Drive المجاني والذي يتيح مساحة 5 جيجابايت مجانا لكل مستخدم. ندعو جميعالأعضاء لإتباع نفس الطريق وإنشاء مكتبات رقمية للجميع لنشر المعرفة و التقنياتالجديدة بين شباب الأمة العربية و الإسلامية. تتعدد محتويات المكتبة الجديدة بينعلوم الهندسة المساحية و الجيوديسيا و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و الاستشعار عنبعد.
نرجو منكم جميعا أن تدعو لمؤسس هذه المكتبة أن يغفر الله له ولوالديه
_____________________________________________________________

تتكون المكتبة - أو الموقع - من 6 أقسام حتي الآن:
1- المواد أو الكتب باللغة العربية وتشمل:
شروحات باللغة العربية لنظم المعلوماتالجغرافية
مجلات علمية عربية
مقررات المساحة للمعاهد الفنية لمؤسسة التعليمالفني و التدريب المهني بالمملكة العربية السعودية
مقررات المساحة للكلياتالتقنية لمؤسسة التعليم الفني و التدريب المهني بالمملكة العربية السعودية

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials​

2- رسائل ماجستير و دكتوراه حديثة (معظمها باللغة الانجليزية) في جميع أفرع الهندسةالمساحية GPS, GIS, RS
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying
3- أفلام و ملفات تدريبية عن نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio

4- مجلد المواصفات المساحية Standards in Surveying:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying​
5- مجد الشروحات الانجليزية Geodesy and GPS
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS​ 
6- مقررات عربية من قسمي المدني و العمارة بالكليات التقنية السعودية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Arabic%20Civil%20Materials​ 
____________________________________________________________ 
ملحوظة: عند فتح صفحة أي ملف أضغط علي أيقونة تحميل Download وعندما تظهر الشاشة التالية لا تختار فتح Open لكن أختر حفظ Save​_____________________________________________________________

ومحتويات كل جزء من المكتبة بالتفصيل موجودة في منتديالهندسة المساحية في الرابط
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f7/topic-t167.htm#267


لاتنسونا من دعائكم


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 أبريل 2008)

1- مجلد : Arabic Surveying Materials :

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials​

1-1 مقررات الكليات التقنية:
نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – مقرر الكليات التقنية:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GIS%20College.pdf​

النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع – مقرر الكليات التقنية:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%20College.pdf​

الاستشعار عن بعد – مقرر الكليات التقنية:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/RS%20College.pdf​

المساحة التصويرية 2:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Photogrammetry%202%20sur212.pdf​

المساحة الأرضية 1:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Plane%20Surv%201%20Intro%20sur101.pdf​

المساحة الأرضية 2:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Plane%20Surv%202%20Level_Sec%20sur104.pdf​

المساحة الجيوديسية:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Geodetic%20Survey%20sur211.pdf​


المساحة الأرضية 3:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Plane%20Surv%203%20sur209.pdf​

المساحة التصويرية 1:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Photogrammetry%201%20sur106.pdf​

الحساب المساحي 2:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surv%20Caculation%202%20sur107.pdf​

الحساب المساحي 1:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surv%20Calculation%201%20sur103.pdf​

الرسم المساحي 2:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surv%20Drawing%202%20sur105.pdf​

الرسم المساحي 3:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surv%20Drawing%203%20sur208.pdf​

المساحة للهندسة المدنية:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surveying%20for%20Civil%20College.pdf​

الرياضيات:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Mathematics%202%20math171.pdf​


1-2 مقررات المعاهد الفنية:

نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – مقرر المعاهد الفنية:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GIS%20Institute.pdf​

النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع – مقرر المعاهد الفنية:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%20Institute.pdf​

الاستشعار عن بعد – مقرر المعاهد الفنية:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%20Institute.pdf​

الرفع التفصيلي العملي:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Cadastral%20Survey%20ssv2-4.pdf​

المساحة الجيوديسية الصف 2:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Geodetic%20Survey%20ssv2-6.pdf​

أعمال الميزانيات – عملي:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Levelling%20ssv5.pdf​

المساحة التصويرية – الصف 2:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Photogrammetry%201%20ssv2-8.pdf​

المساحة التصويرية الرقمية – الصف 3:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Photogrammetry%202.pdf​

التوقيع المساحي – عملي:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Setting%20out%201%20ssv2-1.pdf​

التوقيع المساحي – الصف 3:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Setting%20out%202%20Curves.pdf​

الحساب المساحي – الصف 1:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Survey%20Calculation%201%20ssv1.pdf​

الحساب المساحي – الصف 2:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Survey%20Calculation%202%20ssv2-2.pdf​

الرسم المساحي – عملي الصف 1:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Survey%20Drawing%201%20ssv2.pdf​

الرسم المساحي – عملي الصف 2:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Survey%20Drawing%202%20ssv2-3.pdf​

المدخل إلي المساحة – عملي:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Survey%20Intro%20ssv3.pdf​


الرفع الطبوغرافي – الصف 2:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Topographic%20Survey%20ssv2-5.pdf​

المضلعات – عملي:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Traverse%20Practic%20ssv2-7.pdf​


1-3 مقررات المساحة لقسم المدني بالمعاهد الفنية:

رسم و قراءة المخططات – عملي:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Civil%20Drawing%201%20Sec_Contour.pdf​

قراءة و رسم المخططات – الصف 3:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Civil%20Drawing%202%20Pips_Tanks.pdf​

تطبيقات مدنية بالحاسب الآلي – أوتوكاد:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/PC%20Civil%20Application%20AutoCAD.pdf​

حساب و حصر الكميات – الصف 1:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Quantities%201.pdf​

حساب و حصر الكميات – الصف 2:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Quantities%202.pdf​

حساب و حصر الكميات – الصف 3:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Quantities%203.pdf​
المساحة العملية – الصف 2:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Prac_Survey_1%20for%20civil.pdf​

المساحة العملية:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Prac_Survey_2%20for%20civil.pdf​

حساب كميات بالحاسب الآلي – الصف 2:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Quantitities%20PC%201%20Excel.pdf​

حساب كميات بالحاسب الآلي – الصف 3:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Quantitities%20PC%202%20Excel.pdf​


1-4 شروحات GIS عربية:

نظم المعلومات الجغرافية من البداية – م. أحمد الشمري:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GIS%20FROM%20START%20A_Shamry.pdf​

نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – الجزء 1 – د. وسام الدين محمد:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GIS%20Dr_Wesam.pdf​

الدليل العربي لبرنامج جوجل ايرث:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Google%20Earth%20Ar.pdf​

الدليل العربي لتعلم برنامج ArcMap – د. جمعة محمد داود:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/ArcMap%20Tutorial_Ar%20Gomaa%20Dawod.pdf​
1-5 مجلات علمية عربية:

مجلة نادي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – العدد 1:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GIS%20Club%20Magazine_1.pdf​

مجلة جمعية المساحة المصرية – العدد 1:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/%d9%85%d8%ac%d9%84%d8%a9%20%d8%a7%d9%84%d9%85%d8%b3%d8%a7%d8%ad%d8%a9%20%d8%a7%d9%84%d9%85%d8%b5%d8%b1%d9%8a%d8%a9%201.pdf​

مجلة جمعية المساحة المصرية – العدد 2:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/%d9%85%d8%ac%d9%84%d8%a9%20%d8%a7%d9%84%d9%85%d8%b3%d8%a7%d8%ad%d8%a9%20%d8%a7%d9%84%d9%85%d8%b5%d8%b1%d9%8a%d8%a9%202.pdf​


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 أبريل 2008)

3- مجلد الفيديو و التعليم GIS Training Vedio:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio​​
3-1 ملفات فيديو للدكتور جمعة داود:

Rectify an photo:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/1%20Rectify.wmv​​
Create a shape file:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/2%20Create%20ShapFiles.wmv​​
Digitizing polygons:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/3%20Digitize%20Polygons.wmv​​

3-2 ملفات فيديو للأستاذ رمضان الشافعي:


Build Layers:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Build%20Layers.wmv​​
Change Detection:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Change%20_dediction.exe​​
Create Shape File:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Create%20Shap%20File.wmv​​
Digitizing:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/digitizing.exe​​
Map Properties:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Map%20Properties.wmv​​
Select by location:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/select%20by%20location.avi​​




3-3 عروض باوربوينت:

ما هي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – علاء جودة النادي:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/%d9%85%d8%a7%20%d9%87%d9%89%20%d9%86%d8%b8%d9%85%20%d8%a7%d9%84%d9%85%d8%b9%d9%84%d9%88%d9%85%d8%a7%d8%aa%20%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%ac%d8%ba%d8%b1%d8%a7%d9%81%d9%8a%d8%a9.ppsx​​
قواعد البيانات – د. محمد محمود طه:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/%d8%b1%d8%a7%d8%a8%d8%b9%d8%a7-%d9%82%d9%88%d8%a7%d8%b9%d8%af%20%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%a8%d9%8a%d8%a7%d9%86%d8%a7%d8%aa.pps​​
التحليل المكاني:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%aa%d8%ad%d9%84%d9%8a%d9%84%20%d8%a7%d9%84%d9%85%d9%83%d8%a7%d9%86%d9%8a.ppt​​
التركيب البنائي – الطبولوجي – د. علي الغامدي:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Topology%20Ar.ppt​​
الترميز في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – د. ماجدة شكري:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%20Symbology.pps​​
تعلم الاوتوكاد – ملف عربي:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Learn%20Autocad%20Arabic.pdf​​


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 أبريل 2008)

4- مجلد المواصفات المساحية Standards in Surveying:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying​​

4-1 Standards in Geodesy


Australia ICSM Geodetic Standards v.1.6 2004:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/Australia%20ICSM%20Geodetic%20Standards%20V1-6%202004.pdf

Australian Standards on Control Survey 2000:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/Australian%20Standards%20of%20Control%20Survey%202000.pdf

Canada Guidlines for RTK_GPS Surveys:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/Canada%20Guidelines_for_rtk_gps_surveys.pdf

Canada Positioning Standards 1996:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/Canada_Positioning%20Standards%201996.pdf

New Zealand Geodetic Network Design Specifications 2002:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/NZ%20Geod_Net%20Design%20Spec%202002.pdf

New Zealand Geodetic Survey Standards 2003:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/NZ%20Geodetic%20Survey%20Standards%202003.pdf

New Zealand Physical Network Design Specifications 2003:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/NZ%20Phys_Net%20Design%20Spec%202003.pdf

New Zealand Specifications of First-order Levelling GPS 2003: 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/NZ%20secification%20of%20First_order%20GPS%202003.pdf

US California Geodetic Network GPS Specifications 1996:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/US%20California%20Horizontal%20Geodetic%20Net%20Specifications%201994.pdf

US FGCC Geodetic Survey Standards 1984:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/US%20FGCC%20Geodetic%20Survey%201984.pdf

US FGCC GPS Standards 1989:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/US%20FGCC%20GPS%20Standards%201989.pdf

US FGCC Levelling Specifications 1995:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/US%20FGCC%20Levelling%201995.pdf

US Geospatial Positioning Standards 1998:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/US%20Geospatial%20Positioning%20Standards%201998.pdf

US North Carolina GPS Standards 2006:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/US%20North%20Calorina%20GPS%20Standards%202006.pdf

USA Army Geodetic Surveys 2002:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/USA%20Army%20Geod_Surveys%202002.pdf

USA Army Topographic Surveys 1994:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/USA%20Army%20Topo%20Surveys%201994.pdf


US Army Cadastral GPS Standards 2001:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/USA%20Cadastral%20GPS%20Survey%20Standards%202001.pdf

USA Highway Dept. Standards for GPS 2005:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/USA%20Highway%20Dept%20Standards%20GPS%202005.pdf


4-2- Map Specifications

Global map specifications 2005
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/Global%20Map%20Specifications%202005.pdf


USGS Cadastral map standards
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/USGS%20Cadastral%20Map%20Standards%202003.pdf

USGS Orthophoto standards
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/USGS%20OrthoPhoto%20Standards.pdf

USA Geological map standards
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/USA%20Geologic%20Map%20Standards%202006.pdf

USGS Map accuracy standards
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/USGS%20Map%20Accuracy%20Standards.pdf


USGS DTM standards:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/USGS%20DTM%20Standards.pdf

USGS Map standards overview
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/USGS%20Map%20Standards%20Overview.pdf

USGS Topographic map symbols overview
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/USGS%20Topographic%20Map%20Symbols%20Overview.pdf


4-3 Other standards:

Australia Specifications on MSL monitoring systems
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/Australia%20Spec%20on%20MSL%20moitoring%20systems.pdf

Australia Specifications on tide gauge stations
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/Australia%20Spec%20on%20tide%20guage%20stations.pdf

NZ Hydrographic standards 2001
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/Hydro_Stand%20New%20Zeland%202001.pdf

USA Hydrographic standards 2007
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/US%20Hydrographic%20Specs_2007.pdf

USA Army Photogrammetric standards 2002​http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Standards%20in%20Surveying/USA%20Army%20Photog_Standards%202002.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 أبريل 2008)

​5- مجلد الشروحات الانجليزية Geodesy and GPS
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS

Canadian GPS Guide:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Canada_GPS_Guide.pdf

نظام التموضع العالمي
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/%d9%86%d8%b8%d8%a7%d9%85%20%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%aa%d9%85%d9%88%d8%b6%d8%b9%20%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%b9%d8%a7%d9%84%d9%85%d9%8a%20GPS.pdf

GPS by USA Army Engineers 2003
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/GPS%20by%20US%20Army%20Engineers%202003.pdf

WGS84 Final Definition 200
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/WGS84%20Final%20Defintion%202000.pdf

USA Army Engineers on Structural Deformation Surveys 2002:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/USA%20Army%20Structural%20Deformation%20Surveying%202002.pdf
USA Army Engineers on Geodetic and Topographic Surveys 2002:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/USA%20Army%20Topo_Geodetic%20Surveys%202001.pdf​​
USA Army Engineers on Topographic Surveys 2001:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/USA%20Army%20Topographic%20Surveys%202001.pdf

DMA: Geodesy for the layman 1983:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/DMA%20Geodesy%20for%20Layman%20Tutorial%201983.pdf

Canada: Fundamentals of remote sensing
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Remot%20Sensing%20Fundamentals.pdf

Dana Tutorial on Coordinate Systems:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dana%20Tutorial%20on%20Coordinate%20Systems.pdf

Dana Tutorial on Map Projection:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dana%20Tutorial%20on%20Map%20Projection.pdf

Dana Tutorial on Geodetic Datums:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dana%20Tutorial%20on%20Geodetic%20Datums.pdf​


----------



## عبدالبارى (8 أبريل 2008)

مجهود رائع رائع و بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور جمعة ونورة ملتقى المهندسين العرب وأرجو من إدارة الملتقى تثبيت هذا الموضوع لكى يتم الإستفادة منه أكثر وشكرا لإدارة المنتدى 
عندى سؤالين يا دكتور جمعة بارك الله فيك
1- كيفية حساب 7 Transformation parameters from WGS84 to Helmert
2- كيفية حساب scale factor
وأنا عندى برامج لتحويل ولكن كيف أعرف دقة هذه البرامج ؟ وهذه البرامج غير معروف فيهم قيم Transformation parameters 
ومن أمثلة هذه البرامج The Geographic Calculator ( Geocalc) 
وشكرا كثيراً يا دكتور جمعة 
وبارك الله فيك
وفى تقدم مستمر فى جميع المنتديات إن شاء الله


----------



## د جمعة داود (11 أبريل 2008)

شكرا أخي عبد الباري وجميع الاخوة علي كلماتهم الرقيقة ، أما عن استفساراتك:

يتم حساب معاملات التحويل Transformation Parameters السبعة بين أي مرجعين جيوديسين (مثلا من WGS84 الي Helemert 1906) بمعادلات رياضية ستجدها مشروحة في أي كتاب جيوديسيا. وفي كتاب د. هيثم حموي عن جيوديسيا الاقمار الصناعية - وهو باللغة العربية - ستجد شرح كامل عن هذه العملية ، وهذا الكتاب موجود في المكتبة الرقمية المشار اليها


أما دقة حساب معاملات التحويل: اذا أردنا اختبار دقة مجموعة من عناصر التحويل (سواء التي قمنا نحن بحسابها أو حصلنا عليها من أحد المصادر) فبجب أن يكون لدينا مجموعة من النقاط المعلوم احداثياتها بدقة في كلا المرجعين ، ثم نقوم بالتحويل باستخدام العناصر المحسوبة من النظام الاول الي النظام الثاني ثم نقارن هذه الاحداثيات بالاحداثيات المعلومة لدينا أصلا لهذه النقاط وهي مانسميها Check Points أو نقاط التحقيق...... فمثلا لو لدينا 3 نقاط تحقيق معلوم احداثياتهم WGS84 واحداثياتهم Helmert فأننا نستخدم أحد البرامج ونعطيه input عناصر التحويل + احداثيات هذه النقاط WGS84 ونجعل البرنامج يحسب لنا احداثيات Helmert لهذه النقاط ثم نقارن هذه الاحداثيات بالاحداثيات الاصلية المعلومة مسبقا لدينا والفرق بين كلا الاحداثيين هو في واقع الامر مؤشر عن دقة عناصر التحويل ذاتها

أما عن البرامج المتاحة مثل Geodetic Calcualator فأعتقد أنها جميعها جيدة ، لان عملية تحويل الاحداثيات هي مجرد تطبيق لمعادلات رياضية بسيطة لحد ما و يمكن لاي مستخدم لديه خبرة بأحدي لغات البرمجة أن يقوم باعداد برنامج مماثل ....... النقطة الاساسية و الخطيرة جدا في هذا الموضوع أن حساب عناصر التحويل يعتمد أساسا علي دقة الاحداثيات المعلومة للنقاط الاساسية لانها هي مدخلات input البرنامج وعليها ستعتمد دقة output وهي عناصر التحويل ، ولذلك تجد أكثر من مجموعة من عناصر التحويل منشورة لنفس البلد أو المنطقة لان كل مجموعة تم حسابها باستخدام نقاط أساسية مختلفة في عددها و جودتها عن النقاط المستخدمة في المجموعات الاخري.

هذا والله أعلي و أعلم


----------



## د جمعة داود (20 أبريل 2008)

_تم اضافة المجلد رقم 7 لمحتويات المكتبة والذي يضم بحوث علمية باللغة العربية _
_http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers_

_ويحتوي حتي الان الملفات التالية:_




استخلاص المعلومات الهيدرولوجية اللازمة لتصميم السدود بطريقة الية: مراجعة للتقنيات الحديثة ، فهد سالم الاحمدي

تطبيقات تقنية الاستشعار عن بعد و الأساليب الجيوديسية المتطورة في دراسة موفومترية الوديان الجافة – مشاعل محمد ال سعود

استخدام الاستشعار عن بعد ونظم المعلومات الجغرافية في دراسة جيومورفولوجية جنوب شرق سيناء – ابراهيم محمد علي بدوي

استخدام تقنيات الاستشعار عن بعد و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في تقدير المساحة و كثافة مشاجر الغابات الاصطناعية في مدينة الموصل – عاعد ذنون الحمامي و علي عبد عباس العزاوي

التوسع الزراعي علي ترعة السلام غربي قناة السويس في الفترة 1984-2001 باستخدام نظم الاستشعار عن بعد – عبد الفتاح صديق

الاسلوب الجغرافي التطبيقي في التخطيط الحضري – عبد الله سعد الخالدي

تحليل مقارن للأنماط المكانية لأداء و محددات عمل مديريات شرطة محافظات العراق – مضر خليل الكيلاني و أكرم عبد الرازق المشهداني

البيانات والمعلومات المكانية وتقنيات تحويلها الي هيئة رقمية – محمد عوض العمري

التحليل المكاني لشبكة النقل الحضري في مدينة الكويت – محمد الخزامي عزيز و عجيل تركي الظاهر

التطبيقات التعليمية لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية – خالد مسلم الرحيلي

التعليم الالكتروني لبرنامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية ArcGIS 9.0 باستخدام تقنية الوسائل المتعددة – محمد حسين الاحمدي

التوقيع المكاني للمستوطنات العمرانية في جزيرة فيلكا بالكويت قبل القرن العشرين: دراسة تحليلية باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و نظم تحديد المواقع - محمد الخزامي عزيز و عجيل تركي الظاهر

استخدام أحدث تقنيات الرصد علي الأقمار الصناعية GPS لتحديد حجم المنخفضات لمشروعات إدارة الموارد المائية – جمعة محمد داود

نظام الإحداثيات في الخرائط الطبوغرافية في المملكة العربية السعودية – أحمد أحمد مصطفي

توزيع المرافق الصحية العمومية بالمغرب حسب الجهات 

المشاهد المركبة للمناطق الحضرية باستخدام الصور الجوية و الخلاائط الرقمية كأحد أدوات رفع كفاءة التعليم المعماري – عصام محمد حسين

استخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في دراسة توزيع مراكز الدفاع المدني في مكة المكرمة – محمد عمير الجوفي

دعم صناعة القرار و التحليل المكاني في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – بدر الدين طه عثمان

الوعي بأهمية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في أعمال الدفاع المدني – فايز محمد العسيري

برنامج نظم معلومات جغرافية GIS لتقدير احتياجات مياه الري في المملكة العربية السعودية – عبد الرحمن علي العذبة و عبد الله محمد القرني و فهد محمد العرفج

مقدمة فلكية و جيوديسية لتحديد أوقات الصلاة – أحمد اسماعيل خليفة

تطبيق نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في التخطيط العمراني: المعوقات و المقومات – محمد عبد العزيز عبد الحميد

تطبيق نظم المعلومات الجغرافية الشركة السعودية للكهرباء – عبد الله حسين البقمي

تقويم كفاءة خدمة التعليم الابتدائي في مدينة بعقوبة باعتماد نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – مضر خليل العمر و صلاح عبد الحميد صالح و أزهار سلمان هادي

التوزيع الجغرافي الحالي و المثالي للمدارس الإعدادية في مدينة أربيل: دراسة مقارنة باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – كامران ولي محمود

التوزيع الإقليمي للمدن في المملكة العربية السعودية سنة 1423 هـ 1993 م – عبد الله أحمد الغامدي

خرائط الكادسترو العراقية في نظام المعلومات الجغرافية – ضياء علي عبد

دور المعلومات الجغرافية في المحافظة علي الأمن الوطني – عبد العزيز ابراهيم العبيداء

علم الخرائط هم العمود الفقري لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية – ناصر سلمي

مشروع التطبيق التجريبي لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية: تجربة أمانة المدينة المنورة – رضا أمين عيطة و طلعت سالم البار

تطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و تقنيات الاستشعار عن بعد في التنمية المتواصلة وإدارة المدن و التحكم في العمران: دراسة حالة إقليم القاهرة الكبرى – محمد مصطفي

استخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في رصد آثار بناء الجدار الفاصل علي شبكة النقل البري في الضفة الغربية – وسام الدين محمد عبده

تكامل نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و الحكومة الالكترونية في دولة الكويت – محمد الخزامي عزيز

دور نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في إنشاء خرائط خطوط التساوي الخاصة بالبيانات الكمية في المدن – سميح أحمد عودة و موسي عبودة سمحة

استخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في إنشاء و تمثيل بيانات نموذج الارتفاع الرقمي لنماذج مختارة من شمال العرق – علي عبد عباس و صباح حسين علي

استخدام تقنيات الاستشعار عن بعد و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في تقدير المساحة و كثافة مشاجر الغابات الاصطناعية في مدينة الموصل – عاهد ذنون الحمامي و علي عبد العزاوي

بحوث من الملتقي الوطني الثالث لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية ، 7-9 أبريل 2008 بالمملكة العربية السعودية:

تحليل نمط توزيع الحدائق العامة النموذجية في مدينة جدة باستخدام تقنية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – آمال يحيي الشيخ

استخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية لتقييم الوضع الراهن لمواقع مدارس البنات الحكومية بمدينة مكة المكرمة – بسمة سلامة الرحيلي

الرصد المكاني لمعالم طريق الهجرة النبوية باستخدام أنظمة الرصد العالمية GPS ونظم المعلومات الجغرافية – عبد الله حسين القاضي

نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في بيئات الحكومة الالكترونية في العالم العربي: رؤى و حقائق و نماذج مقترحة – عبد الله محمد القرني

توظيف نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في بناء قاعدة بيانات جغرافية ذات متغيرات مورفومترية لأحواض الأودية الجافة – حنان عبد اللطيف الغيلان

دور نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في رحلة الربع الخالي الاستطلاعية – عبد العزيز إبراهيم العبيداء

نبذة مختصرة عن اللجنة الوطنية السعودية لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية – عبد الله مشيب الشهراني و وليد أمين ملا


----------



## د جمعة داود (22 أبريل 2008)

تم اضافة الملفات التالية للمكتبة:


1-6 ملفات تعليمية عربية:

محاضرات د. ناصر النعماني في المساحة – جامعة السلطان قابوس – سلطنة عمان
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Survey%20Oman%20All.pdf

محاضرات د. ناصر النعماني في الجي بي إس – جامعة السلطان قابوس – سلطنة عمان
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%20Oman%20All.pdf

كيفية استخدام المحطة الشاملة ماركة Sokkia موديل 510/610 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/How%20to%20Use-SET510%20|0%20610---Arabic.doc

عرض باوربوينت لجهاز المحطة الشاملة ماركة Lieca موديل 303 – د. معن حبيب 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Lieca%201200%20TS%20Ar.ppsx

فحص ومعايرة و استخدام المحطة الشاملة ماركة Lieca موديل 1200 – م. أحمد بن علوان عقيل
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/lieca%201200%20calibrat%20AR.pdf


كتيب استخدام المحطة الشاملة ماركة Lieca موديل 300 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Lieca_TS%20TPS300%20ar.pdf

شرح لاستخدام برنامج Surfer لرسم الخرائط الكنتورية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%207%20Ar.pdf

ملف لشرح برنامج GeoMedia – الجزء 1 – للأستاذ محمد جميل
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/%d8%aa%d8%b9%d9%84%d9%85%20%d8%a8%d8%b1%d9%86%d8%a7%d9%85%d8%ac%20%d8%ac%d9%8a%d9%88%d9%85%d9%8a%d8%af%d9%8a%d8%a7%201.pdf

كيف تنشئ خريطة كنتورية بالاعتماد علي الجوجل ايرث و الارك جي أي إس – للأستاذ محمد جميل:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Contour%20in%20Google%20ArcGIS%201.pdf

دليلك إلي البرنامج الإحصائي SPSS – الجزء 1 – للأستاذ سعيد زغلول بشير – المعهد العربي للتدريب و البحوث الإحصائية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/spss-book_1.pdf

دليلك إلي البرنامج الإحصائي SPSS – الجزء 2 – للأستاذ سعيد زغلول بشير – المعهد العربي للتدريب و البحوث الإحصائية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/spss-book_2.pdf

دليلك إلي البرنامج الإحصائي SPSS – الجزء 3 – للأستاذ سعيد زغلول بشير – المعهد العربي للتدريب و البحوث الإحصائية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/spss-book_3.pdf

ملف باوربوينت عن: مفهوم و أنماط تغير مناسيب سطح البحار و المحيطات
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/%d8%aa%d8%ba%d9%8a%d8%b1%20%d9%85%d9%86%d8%b3%d9%88%d8%a8%20%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%a8%d8%ad%d8%a7%d8%b1.ppt

المواصفات المساحية في الاردن:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/%d8%a7%d9%84%d9%85%d9%88%d8%a7%d8%b5%d9%81%d8%a7%d8%aa%20%d8%a7%d9%84%d9%85%d8%b3%d8%a7%d8%ad%d9%8a%d8%a9%20%d9%81%d9%8a%20%d8%a7%d9%84%d8%a7%d8%b1%d8%af%d9%86.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (1 مايو 2008)

تم إضافة الملفات التالية لمحتويات المكتبة:


ملف باوربوينت عن: أطلس السكان للمملكة العربية السعودية لعام 1425 هـ (2004 م) من إنتاج د. أحمد جار الله الجار الله وطلابه في قسم التخطيط الحضري و الإقليمي بجامعة الملك فيصل وتم تطوير هذا الأطلس في عام 1428 هـ / 2008 م :
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Saudi%20Atlas.ppt

توظيف الاستشعار عن بعد و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في التخطيط البيئي للتنمية المتواصلة للبحيرات الساحلية – د. طارق وفيق و د. صفاء أحمد غنيم – جامعة القاهرة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GIS_RS%20for%20Lackes%20in%20Egypt.ppt


الدرس٢منسلسله: شرحاتفصيلياعنخطواتالتكاملبينبرامج Global Mapper , Arc GIS, and WMS  ، للأستاذعليطلبة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Lesson%202%20Ali_Tolba%20Integeration.pdf


طرقتطبيقبعضالأساليبالإحصائيةداخلبيئةأركماب9.1 ، للأستاذ عليطلبة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Statistics%20in%20ArcGIS%20Ali_Tolba.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (10 مايو 2008)

تم إضافة الملفات التالية لمحتويات المكتبة:


رسالة دكتوراه – 2007 – جامعة نيوبرونسويك – كندا – وعنوانها
Bringing GPS into harsh environment for deformation monitoring
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/GPS%20Deformation%20PhD%202007.pdf

رسالة دكتوراه – 2007 – جامعة أوهايو – أمريكا – وعنوانها
Moving base INS/GPS vector gravimetry on a land vehicle
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/INS_GPS%20Gravimetry%20PhD%202007.pdf

رسالة ماجستير – 2006 – جامعة نيوبرونسويك – كندا – وعنوانها
A methodology for raster to vector conversion pf color scanned maps
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/R2V%20Scannned%20Maps%20MSC%202006.pdf


رسالة دكتوراه – 2006 – جامعة نيوبرونسويك – كندا – وعنوانها
Robustness analysis of geodetic networks
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Roubst%20Geo_Networks%20PhD%202006.pdf


رسالة بكالوريوس – 2007 – جامعة نيوبرونسويك – كندا – وعنوانها
A comparison of local and wide area GNSS differential corrections disseminated using the network transport of RTCM via internet protocol
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/RTCM%20GNSS%20Diff_Correction%20BSC%202007.pdf

رسالة ماجستير – 2007 – جامعة نيوبرونسويك – كندا – وعنوانها
An empirical usability evaluation of a web-based public participation GIS and discussion forum
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Web-Based%20GIS%20MSC%202007.pdf


تقرير علمي – جامعة أوهايو – أمريكا – يناير 2008 – بعنوان:
Ellipsoidal wavelet representation of the gravity field
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ellipsoidal%20Gravity%20OSU%202008.pdf

تقرير علمي – جامعة شرق لندن – 2002 – بعنوان:
Geodetic Appreciation
مكون من 212 صفحة ويحتوي أساسيات علم الجيوديسيا
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Basics%20Geodesy%20Report%202002.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (17 مايو 2008)

تم إضافة:

كتاب رائع جدا باللغة العربية للأستاذ الدكتور وسام الدين محمد عن:

أساسيات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية​ 
الكتاب إصدار عام 2008 و مكون من 12 فصلا في 104 صفحة وحجم الملف 30 ميجابايت لاحتوائه علي مجموعة رائعة من الصور

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GIS_Basics%20by%20Dr_Wessam.pdf

________________________ 
نقلا عن نادي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية


----------



## د جمعة داود (27 مايو 2008)

تم إضافة الملفات التالية (باللغة العربية) لمحتويات المكتبة:

كتاب د.م. / هيثم حموي عن: مدخل إلي جيوديسيا الأقمار الصناعية ونظام التوضع العالمي GPS – كتاب رائع باللغة العربية مكون من 138 صفحة بتاريخ 1997 (الكتاب موجود في موقع المؤلف علي الانترنت: http://members.chello.at/hamoui/ ):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%20Hamaoy%2097.pdf

استخدام برامج جلوبر مابر و أرك جي أي أس في حساب المساحة المعرضة للغرق مع ارتفاع منسوب المياه - للأستاذ علي طلبة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Global%20Mapper%20in%20MSL%20Rise%20By%20Ali%20Tolba.pdf

خطوات إسقاط خريطة طبوغرافيه علي برنامج جلوبر مابر ثم تحويلها وإسقاطها علي جوجل ايرث - للأستاذ علي طلبة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Project%20a%20map%20on%20Google%20Earth%20Ali_Tolba.pdf

الإزاحة في صور برنامج جوجل ايرث : تجارب عملية لأعضاء نادي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Precision%20of%20Google%20Earth%20Images.pdf


تم إضافة الملفات التالية من جامعة هارفارد (باللغة الانجليزية) لمحتويات المكتبة:

الإرجاع الجغرافي للصور في برنامج أرك ماب:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Harvard%20Georeferencing_in_ArcGIS.pdf

استيراد مضلعات مرسومة في برنامج جوجل ايرث إلي برنامج أرك ماب:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Harvard%20Import%20Data%20From%20Google%20Earth%204.pdf


استيراد جدول إحداثيات (خط طول و دائرة عرض) إلي برنامج أرك ماب و تحويلها إلي طبقة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Harvard%20Table_with_lat_lon_to_Shapefile.pdf


___________________ 
نقلا عن منتدى الهندسة المساحية:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f7/topic-t167-15.htm#318


----------



## د جمعة داود (21 يونيو 2008)

تم إضافة الملفات التالية لمحتويات المكتبة:

مذكرات تعليمية قديمة بعض الشئ (باللغة العربية) قمت بإعطائها لطلبة شعبة المساحة بالمعهد الفني الصناعي للري و الصرف و المساحة بالجيزة – مصر – في عام 1999 م:

1- الجيوديسيا والمثلثات:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Geodesy%20Triangles%201999.pdf

2- الحاسبات الآلية 2: البرمجة بلغة الباسيك:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Programming%20in%20BASIC%201999.pdf

3- الحساب المساحي:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Survey%20Computation%201999.pdf

_____________________
نقلا عن منتدى الهندسة المساحية:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f7/topic-t167-15.htm#347


----------



## د جمعة داود (22 يونيو 2008)

تم إضافة الملفات التالية (باللغة الانجليزية) لمحتويات المكتبة:

رسالة ماجستير – جامعة جافل – السويد – 2008 بعنوان: مسارات خطوط أتوبيسات المدارس باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية:
School bus routing and scheduling using GIS​http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/School_Bus%20by%20GIS%20MSC2008.pdf

رسالة ماجستير – معهد لينكوبينج للتكنولوجيا – السويد – 2007 بعنوان: الخرائط المعتمدة علي الانترنت:
Web-Based Mapping
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Web_Based%20Mapping%20MSC2007.pdf

رسالة دكتوراه – المعهد الملكي للتكنولوجيا – السويد – 2008 بعنوان: نموذج كامل لمراقبة الإزاحة بناء علي أرصاد الجي بي إس غير المعالجة فرقيا:
A Complete Model for Displacement Monitoring Based on Undifferenced GPS Observations 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/GPS4%20displacement%20monitor%20PhD%202008.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (26 يونيو 2008)

تم إضافة الملفات التالية لمحتويات المكتبة:

العلم في القرن الواحد العشرين – أ.د. مضر خليل الكيلاني – جامعة ديالي – العراق:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Sciences%20in%2021%20century%20Dr_Muthar.pdf

الكتابة العلمية و سبل تقويمها - – أ.د. مضر خليل الكيلاني – جامعة ديالي – العراق:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Scientific%20Writing%20Dr_Muthar.pdf

دروس بسيطة في برنامج القلوبال مابر Global Mapper وخاصة لمستخدمي صور و خرائط القوقل ايرث Google Earth ومستخدمي أجهزة GPS المحمولة يدويا:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Global%20Mapper%20Lessons.pdf

_______________________________________________

ملف تدريبي عربي لبرنامج صندوق الأدوات Arc ToolBox أحد مكونات برنامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية الشهير Arc GIS :


هو محاولة مجانية – غير ربحية - للترجمة إلي اللغة العربية للملف الأصلي المسمي“Using Arc ToolBox Tutorial.pdf” و الذي يأتي ضمن مجموعة الملفات التدريبية لبرامج Arc GIS 9.1 التي تنتجها مؤسسة ESRI الأمريكية. 

هذه هي المرة الثانية التي أقوم بترجمة أحد هذه الملفات التدريبية بعد أن أعانني الله عز وجل أن أتم التجربة السابقة لترجمة ملف الدليل التدريبي لبرنامج الارك ماب “Using Arc MAP Tutorial.pdf” من مجموعة الملفات التدريبية لمؤسسة ESRI وهو المتاح في الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/ArcMap%20Tutorial_Ar%20Gomaa%20Dawod.pdf

الرابط في المكتبة المساحية الرقمية:​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/ArcToolBox%20Arabic%20Gomaa_Dawod.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (30 يونيو 2008)

تم إضافة الملفات التالية لمحتويات المكتبة:

بحوث باللغة العربية من مطبوعات الجمعية الجغرافية الكويتية:

استعراض أشكال سطح الأرض بطريقة شمالية الاتجاه: طريقة تجريبية مقترحة – د. علي بن معاضة الغامدي – يوليو 2007 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Earth%20Figures%202007.pdf

تمثيل مكونات الظاهرة الجغرافية بمثلثات مقسمة بطريقة قاعدية: أسلوب خرائطي مقترح مع دراسة مقارنة بخرائط المثلثات المقسمة أفقيا – د. ناصر بن محمد سلمي – يناير 2003
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Geo_Feature%20Components%202003.pdf

تطبيقات تقنية الاستشعار عن بعد و الأساليب الجيوديسية المتطورة في دراسة مورفومترية الوديان الجافة – د. مشاعل بنت محمد آل سعود – يونيه 2002 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/RS%20in%20Morformotery%202002.pdf

التعريف بماهية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و مناحيها الوظيفية وتقصي آثارها في الفكر الجغرافي الإسلامي – د. محمد عبد الجواد محمد علي – فبراير 2000 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/GIS%20in%20Islamic%20Litrature%202000.pdf

دور الاستشعار عن بعد في تنمية المياه الجوفية – د. محمد عبد الله الصالح – نوفمبر 1997 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/RS%20Under%20Ground%201997.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 يوليو 2008)

تم إضافة الملفات التالية لمحتويات المكتبة:

عرض باوربوينت باللغة العربية – مكون من 51 شريحة – عن مكونات و تطبيقات و استخدامات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%20Introduction%20Arabic.ppt


ملف يحتوي دروس أولية – باللغة العربية – في البرمجة وتطبيقاتها في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية. والدروس من نادي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية www.gisclum.net وتشمل:

أولا: درس للأستاذ / ياسر نور الدين : برمجية في مجال نظم المعلومات الجغرافية باستخدام برنامج فيجوال بيسك مع أداة ماب أوبجكت من شركة إيزري. 
ثانيا: درسان للأستاذ/ فهد المطلق: في تصميم واجهة برمجية تتفاعل مع خرائط نظم المعلومات الجغرافية.
 http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/VBASIC%20and%20ArcGIS%20Lessons.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ملف 116 صفحة باللغة العربية يضم دورة تدريبية متكاملة في البرنامج المساحي الشهير Auto Disk Land Development وهو من إعداد المهندس / فواز أحمد محمد العنسي. وتتكون الدورة التدريبية من عدة موضوعات تشمل:
- التعرف علي برنامج Land Development 
- عمل المسار الأفقي Plan 
- برنامج Civil Design 
- المقاطع العرضية Cross Sections 
- الإخراج Sheet Manger 

الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Land%20Development%20Training.pdf

___________________________________________________________ 
بحث في الهندسة المساحية (باللغة الانجليزية) بعنوان: قياس التخدد باستخدام التصوير الفوتوغرافي الأرضي Measuring rude depth using close range photogrammetry لكلا من: د. محمد أحمد سيف و د. علي محمد إبراهيم. والبحث منشور في مجلة جامعة أم القرى للعلوم و الهندسة بتاريخ يناير 2008.

الرابط:
http://www.uqu.edu.sa/pdf/20-1/Measuring%20Rut.pdf

أو:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Measuring%20Rut.pdf

___________________________________________________________ 
بحث في الاستشعار عن بعد (بالانجليزية) بعنوان: تقييم مخاطر الفيضانات باستخدام مرئيات أحادية اللون Flood hazard assessment using panchromatic satellite images 
والبحث منشور في عام 2008 لكلا من الدكاترة: أحمد شاكر ، يان ، وونج ، نجوى العشماوي ، بهاء الدين الحداد.

الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/A_Shaker%20ISPRS_2008.pdf

___________________________________________________________ 
بحث في المساحة الهيدروجرافية و الاستشعار عن بعد (بالانجليزية) بعنوان: دراسة استخدام نموذج من المرئيات الفضائية عند موقع للتنبؤ بقيمة أعماق المياه عند مواقع أخرى في البحر الأحمر للملكة العربية السعودية Investigation of using satellite imagery model of one site to predict water depths of other sites in the Red Sea, Saudi Arabia والبحث لكلا من: د. أحمد الزهراني و د. بيمينجهام .

الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Satellite%20Hydrograpy%20KSA.pdf


___________________________________________________________ 
ملف باللغة العربية عن: شرح طريقة التحويل من مسقط عين العبد إلي مسقط WGS84 باستخدام برنامج Erdas للأستاذ/ عبدون جلال.

الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/ERDAS%20Transformation.pdf

___________________________________________________________ 
ملف باللغة العربية (19 صفحة) للدكتور مهندس / حسين عزيز صالح من سوريا بعنوان: نظام التعيين الاحداثي العالمي (الجي بي إس).

الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%20Saleh%20Ar.pdf

___________________________________________________________ 
ثلاثة ملفات فيديو (بحجم 14 ميجابايت) للمهندس / محمد عبد الوهاب لشرح استخدام الجهاز المساحي المحطة المتكاملة Total Station من إنتاج شركة ليكا Lieca موديل 1200 

الروابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Leica%201200_1.wmv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Leica%201200_2.wmv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Leica%201200_3.wmv

___________________________________________________________ 
ملف باللغة العربية (34 صفحة) للأستاذ / جمال شعوان بعنوان: الخرائط الآلية في برنامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية MapInfo 

الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/MapInfo%20Training%20Ar.pdf

___________________________________________________________ 
ملف باللغة العربية (19 صفحة) لشرح استخدام برنامج Global Mapper v. 8 

الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Global%20mapper%208%20Ar.pdf


___________________________________________________________


----------



## د جمعة داود (12 أكتوبر 2008)

مذكرة باللغة العربية (65 صفحة) لشرح تشغيل جهاز المحطة الشاملة Total Station من إنتاج شركة سوكيا Sokkia اليابانية موديل 30R . والمذكرة من تطوير المهندس / خالد العريني المدرب بالكلية التقنية بالرياض – المملكة العربية السعودية.

نقلا عن ملتقي المهندسين العرب في:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t83541.html

الرابط بالملتقي (نسخة بصيغة word imaging):
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=24883&d=1204743467

الرابط بالمكتبة (نسخة بصيغة pdf):

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Sokkia%2030R%20Arabic.pdf

___________________________________________________________ 

بحث باللغة العربية بعنوان: نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و الشرطة ، وهو منقول من موقع وجدة الأبحاث المكانية لجامعة ديالي العراقية:
http://www.sru-diyala.com/elab/pdf/gis%20&%20police.pdf

الرابط من المكتبة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/GIS%20Police_Iraq.pdf

___________________________________________________________ 
بحث باللغة العربية (46 صفحة و بحجم 6 ميجابايت) بعنوان: تطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في تحديد الإقليم الاقتصادي لمدينة السادات (مصر) ، والبحث للدكتور/ سمير إسماعيل السنباوي ومنشور في ندوة تنمية المدن العربية في ظل الظروف العالمية الراهنة والتي عقدت في القاهرة في الفترة من 24-26 ديسمبر 2006:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/GIS%204%20Sadadt%20City%20Egypt%202006.pdf

___________________________________________________________


----------



## د جمعة داود (29 أكتوبر 2008)

تم إضافة الآتي:

كتاب (باللغة الانجليزية مكون من 7 فصول في 247 صفحة): 
مقدمة إلي الاستشعار عن بعد البيئي
 Introduction to Environmental Remote Sensing 
من إنتاج معهد العلوم الأساسية و الاستشعار عن بعد – قسم الجغرافيا – جامعة ميتشجان الأمريكية

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Env%20RS%201999.pdf


بحث باللغة العربية بعنوان: اشتقاق المعلومات الجغرافية من البيانات الرادارية باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية: الموصل دراسة حالة ، لكلا من: د. علي عبد عباس العزاوي و د. أحمد حامد علي العبيدي من جامعة الموصل بالعراق.

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Radar%20GIS%20DEM%20in%20Iraq.pdf


برنامج محاكاة (برنامج تدريبي) لاستخدام أجهزة الجي بي إس من إنتاج شركة ليكا السويسرية موديل 1200(حجم الملف المضغوط حوالي 20 ميجا!):

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Lieca%20GPS1200%20Simulat.zip


برنامج محاكاة (برنامج تدريبي) لاستخدام أجهزة المحطة الشاملة Total Station من إنتاج شركة ليكا السويسرية موديل 1200 (حجم الملف المضغوط حوالي 20 ميجا!):

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Lieca%20TPS1200%20Simulat.zip


----------



## د جمعة داود (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جميع البحوث (إجمالي 33 بحث بصيغة pdf سواء باللغة العربية أو باللغة الانجليزية) الموجودة علي CD الملتقي الوطني الثالث لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية بالمملكة العربية السعودية والذي عقد في الفترة 1-4 أبريل 2008 موجودة في مجلد:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/GIS%20Conf_2008%20KSA


حيث أن صفحة المؤتمر لم تعد تعمل الآن ! لذلك رأينا رفع البحوث في المكتبة الرقمية المساحية للاستفادة منها للجميع.

_______________________________________ 
لحفظ أي بحث أضغط Download ثم Save (لا تختر Open !!)
________________________________________

أطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق

______________________
نقلا عن منتدى الهندسة المساحية في:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f4/topic-t266.htm#505


___________________________________________________________ 
جميع البحوث (إجمالي 38 بحث بصيغة pdf سواء باللغة العربية أو باللغة الانجليزية) الموجودة علي CD الملتقي الوطني الثاني لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية بالمملكة العربية السعودية والذي عقد في الفترة 23-25 أبريل 2007 موجودة في مجلد:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/GIS_Conf%202007%20KSA


حيث أن صفحة المؤتمر لم تعد تعمل الآن ! لذلك رأينا رفع البحوث في المكتبة الرقمية المساحية للاستفادة منها للجميع.

_______________________________________ 
لحفظ أي بحث أضغط Download ثم Save (لا تختر Open !!)
________________________________________

أطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق

______________________
نقلا عن منتدى الهندسة المساحية في:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f7/topic-t167-30.htm#510




___________________________________________________________ 
جميع البحوث (إجمالي 41 بحث بصيغة pdf سواء باللغة العربية أو باللغة الانجليزية) الموجودة علي CD الملتقي الوطني الأول لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية بالمملكة العربية السعودية والذي عقد في الفترة 21-22 نوفمبر 2005 موجودة في مجلد:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/GIS_Conf%20KSA_2006?uc=2


حيث أن صفحة المؤتمر لم تعد تعمل الآن ! لذلك رأينا رفع البحوث في المكتبة الرقمية المساحية للاستفادة منها للجميع.

_______________________________________ 
لحفظ أي بحث أضغط Download ثم Save (لا تختر Open !!)
________________________________________

أطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق

______________________
نقلا عن منتدى الهندسة المساحية في:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f4/topic-t268.htm#511


----------



## د جمعة داود (24 نوفمبر 2008)

تم إضافة الملفات التالية:
_______________ 

بحث للدكتور إياد محمد من العراق في اكتشاف التغيرات البيئية باستخدام تقنيتي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و الاستشعار عن بعد ، وهو من مؤتمر خرائط الشرق الأوسط لعام 2006 بعنوان:
Environmental Change Monitoring by Geoinformation Technology for
Baghdad and its Neighboring Areas​http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/Change%20Detection%20in%20Iraq%202006.pdf

مقال (باللغة الانجليزية) عن تطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في الهيدرولوجيا بعنوان:
An Introduction to GIS Applications in Hydrology 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%20in%20Hydrology%202004.pdf

بحث (باللغة الانجليزية) عن المساحة الهيدروجرافية و تطبيقاتها في التنمية وعنوانه:
Hydrographical Survey – Technical Observations and Strategic Role for
Sustainable Development​http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Hyd_Survey%20and%20development%202008.pdf

كتاب كامل باللغة العربية (من سلسلة عالم المعرفة المصرية) للعالم المصري العالمي الدكتور محمد عبد الفتاح القصاص المدير السابق لمكتب الأمم المتحدة للبيئة بعنوان: التصحر وتدهور الأراضي في المناطق القاحلة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Dessertification.pdf

مقال باللغة العربية للأستاذ الدكتور مضر خليل عمر من جامعة ديالي العراقية بعنوان: فوائد الخرائط الرقمية للتعداد العام للسكان:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Digital%20Maps%20and%20Population.pdf

مقال للدكتور Michael F. Goodchild من جامعة كاليفورنيا الأمريكية و ترجمه إلي اللغة العربية بواسطة الأستاذ الدكتور مضر خليل عمر من جامعة ديالي العراقية عن: الجغرافيا و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/gis%20science%20ar.pdf


ملف باوربوينت (باللغة الانجليزية وحجمه 5 ميجا !) عن التطورات الحديثة في أجهزة و طرق المساحة وهو مقدم من شركة سوكيا للأجهزة المساحية:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Trends%20in%20Surveying%202008.pps


__________________________________ 
من بحوث مؤتمر خرائط الشرق الأوسط Map Middle East والذي عقد في الفترة 8-10 أبريل 2008م في دبي:
كل البحوث موجودة في الرابط:
http://www.gisdevelopment.net/proceedings/mapmiddleeast/2008/index.htm

بحث في المساحة بعنوان: 
Uncertainties of Al-Ain geometrical geoid
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Al-Ain%20Geoid%202008.pdf

بحث في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية بعنوان:
Improvement of Pavement Maintenance Activities using Geographic Information Systems in Abu Dhabi​http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%20in%20Pavment%20in%20Abu-Dhabi%202008.pdf

بحث في تطبيقات الجي بي إس ونظم المعلومات الجغرافية بعنوان:
Utilization of GIS and RTK GPS Reference Networks for Machine Automation​http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS_RTK%20machine%20control%202008.pdf

ملف باوربوينت (باللغة الانجليزية وحجمه 10 ميجا !) عن أحدث انجازات مركز نظم المعلومات الجغرافية بدولة قطر:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Qatart%20GIS%20activities%202008.pps


_______________________ 
نقلا عن منتدى الهندسة المساحية:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f7/topic-t167-45.htm#559


----------



## د جمعة داود (29 نوفمبر 2008)

الكتاب الشهير باللغة العربية للمهندس محمد بن حجيلان الربيش بعنوان: النظام الكوني لتحديد المواقع GPS :

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/GPS%20Robeesh%201420%20Ar.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (30 ديسمبر 2008)

كتاب كامل باللغة العربية (187 صفحة) عن نظم إسقاط الخرائط ، موجود في رابط كلية الهندسة بجامعة الملك سعود بالمملكة العربية السعودية إلا أنه مجهول المؤلف و التاريخ:

http://docs.ksu.edu.sa/KSU_PORTAL/sites/Colleges/Engineering/CE-42-27-28.pdf

ويتكون من:
الفصل الأول : النظرية العامة لنظم الإسقاط .
الفصل الثاني : إسقاط الإهليلج على الكرة .
الفصل الثالث : تصنيف نظم الإسقاط .
الفصل الرابع : نظم الإسقاط الأسطوانية .
الفصل الخامس : نظم الإسقاط المخروطية . 
الفصل السادس : نظم الإسقاط السمتية .
الفصل السابع : نظم الإسقاط شبه الأسطوانية .
الفصل الثامن : نظم الإسقاط شبه المخروطية .
الفصل التاسع : نظم الإسقاط شبه السمتية .
الفصل العاشر : نظم الإسقاط النصف مخروطية .
الفصل الحادي عشر: نظم الإسقاط الدائرية .
الفصل الثاني عشر : نظام الإسقاط المثالي .
الفصل الثالث عشر : نظم الإسقاط المركبة .
الفصل الرابع عشر : طرق التحويل بين نظم الإسقاط .

تم رفعة للمكتبة الرقمية المساحية في:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Map%20Projections%20%20Ar.pdf

نقلا عن رسالة الأستاذة فايزة الكبكبي في منتدى الهندسة المساحية:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f11/topic-t309.htm#668



ملف – 24 صفحة - باللغة العربية عن أساسيات نظام الملاحة العالمي بالأقمار الصناعية GPS للمهندس رمضان سالم محمد: 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/GPS%20Basics%20Ramadan%20Ar.pdf


بحث باللغة الانجليزية في موضوع التحويل بين المراجع الجيوديسية في سوريا والبحث بعنوان: An alternative approach for making maps compatible with GPS للدكتور معن حبيب و الدكتور رباح أبو رباح ، وتاريخ نشر البحث2006 :
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/GPS%20coord%7C_regression%20in%20Syeria%202006.pdf

بحث باللغة العربية بتاريخ 2006 لكلا من أسماء الفوال و د. صفية عيد بعنوان: عن استخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في الدراسة السكانية لمدينة الرحيبة بسوريا:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/GIS%204%20Populotion%20in%20Syeria%202006%20Ar.pdf

بحث باللغة العربية بتاريخ 2006 لكلا من د. صفية عيد و أسماء الفوال بعنوان: استخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و الاستشعار عن بعد في تغيرات استعمالات الأراضي في سوريا
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/GIS%7C_RS%20Land%20Change%20in%20Syria%202006%20Ar.pdf

عرض باوربوينت باللغة العربية بتاريخ 2006 للدكتور أيمن الحفناوي بعنوان: إدارة البيئة العمرانية وعمليات إدارة المخلفات الصلبة في مصر: مدخل إلي تطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في إدارة البيئة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/GIS%204%20envir%20in%20Egypt.pdf

بحث باللغة العربية للدكتور علي الغامدي بتاريخ 2002 و بعنوان: نموذج مقترح لتقييم الأماكن السياحية في المملكة العربية السعودية باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/GIS%20evaluate%20tourist%20in%20KSA%201423.pdf


بحث باللغة العربية بتاريخ 2008 للدكتور خالد صالح باواحدي بعنوان: الحصول علي المعطيات الفضائية الحديثة: مصاعب و حلول:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Geo%7C_Data%20Difficulties%202008%20Ar.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (17 يناير 2009)

مجموعة قيمة و كنز رائع من الكتب الحديثة باللغة الانجليزية في العديد من تخصصات و تطبيقات علوم الهندسة المساحية. أمكن الحصول عليها مجانا من موقع جيجابيديا في:
http://gigapedia.com/
ويمكن للجميع الحصول علي عدد أكبر من الكتب من هذا الموقع المميز جدا. كل ما تحتاجه التسجيل في الموقع أولا ثم استخدام خاصية البحث بعد ذلك.

مجلد الكتب في المكتبة الرقمية:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Books%7C_En


محتويات المجلد من الكتب التي تم اختيارها ووضعها في المكتبة:

أولا: كتب في الجيوديسيا و GPS:

Adjustment computations – Spatial data analysis:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Adjustment%20Computations.rar

Functional data analysis:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Functional%20Data%20Analysis.rar

Fundamental of GPS receivers – A software approach:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Fundamentals%20of%20GPS%20Receivers.rar

Manual of geo-spatial science and technology:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Geospatial%20Science%20and%20Technology.rar

Physical geodesy (by Helmut Moritz and Hofmann-Wellenhof):​http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Physical%20Geodesy.rar

GPS and GIS – An introduction:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/GPS%20and%20GIS.pdf

Principles of the gravitational method:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Gravitional%20Methods.pdf

Satellite geodesy:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Satellite%20Geodesy.rar

Understanding GPS – Principles and applications:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Understanding%20GPS.rar

GPS – Theory, Algorithms, and applications:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/GPS%20Theory%20and%20Algorithms.pdf

Sea level rise – History and consequences:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Sea%20Level%20Rise.pdf

GPS, Inertial navigation, and integration:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/GPS%20INS%20and%20Integrationn%202001.pdf

The role of VLBI in astrophysics, astronometry, and geodesy:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/VLBI%20in%20Geodesy.pdf

Wavelet in geodesy and geodynamics:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Wavelets%20in%20geodesy%20and%20geodynamics.pdf



ثانيا: كتب في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية:

A primer if GIS – Fundamental geographic and cartographic concepts:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/A%20Primer%20of%20GIS.rar

GIS data sources:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/GIS%20Data%20Sources.pdf

Innovations in GIS:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Inovvations%20in%20GIS.rar


Practical GIS analysis:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Practical%20GIS%20Analysis.rar


Spatial analysis and GIS:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Spatial%20Analysis%20and%20GIS.rar

Stat analysis, GIS, and RS applications in the health sciences:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Stat%7C_Analysis%20GIS%20and%20RS.rar

Uncertainty in RS and GIS:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Uncertainty%20in%20RS%20and%20GIS.pdf

Uncertainty in geographic information:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Uncertanity%20in%20Geo%7C_Information.pdf

ثالثا: كتب في الاستشعار عن بعد:


Digital photogrammetry – A practical course:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Digital%20Photogrammetry.pdf

Field models in remote sensing:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Field%20Models%20RS.pdf

Remote sensing digital image analysis:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/RS%20Digital%20Image%20Analysis.rar

Image processing for remote sensing:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/RS%20Image%20Processing.pdf


______________
نقلا عن منتدى المساحة: 
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f7/topic-t167-45.htm#738

بالتوفيق للجميع ، و لا تنسونا من دعائكم إن شاء الله


----------



## د جمعة داود (22 يناير 2009)

مجموعة جديدة من كتب المساحة الارضية (بالانجليزية):​ 
Building Surveys

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Building%20Surveys.pdf​ 

Plane and geodetic surveying

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Plane%20and%20Geodetic%20Surveys.pdf​ 

Quantity surveying practice

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Quantity%20Surveying.pdf​ 

High resolution site surveys

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Site%20Surveying.pdf​

______________

بالتوفيق للجميع ، و لا تنسونا من دعائكم إن شاء الله


----------



## د جمعة داود (22 يناير 2009)

مجموعة جديدة من كتب المساحة الارضية (بالانجليزية):​ 
Building Surveys:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Building%20Surveys.pdf​ 
Plane and geodetic surveying:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Plane%20and%20Geodetic%20Surveys.pdf​ 
Quantity surveying practice:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Quantity%20Surveying.pdf​ 
High resolution site surveys:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Site%20Surveying.pdf​ 
______________

بالتوفيق للجميع ، و لا تنسونا من دعائكم إن شاء الله


----------



## د جمعة داود (22 يناير 2009)

مجموعة جديدة من كتب المساحة الارضية (بالانجليزية):​ 
Building Surveys:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Building%20Surveys.pdf​ 
Plane and geodetic surveying:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Plane%20and%20Geodetic%20Surveys.pdf​ 
Quantity surveying practice:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Quantity%20Surveying.pdf​ 
High resolution site surveys:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Site%20Surveying.pdf​ 
______________

بالتوفيق للجميع ، و لا تنسونا من دعائكم إن شاء الله


----------



## د جمعة داود (29 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


والصلاة و السلام علي أشرف المرسلين وسيد الخلق أجمعين​

تم إعداد هذا الملف ابتغاء مرضاة الله عز و جل و يضم شرحا مبسطا لبعض أدوات التحليل الإحصائي و المكاني Statistical and Spatial Analysis في برنامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية الشهير Arc GISمن إنتاج شركة ايزري الأمريكية. وقد كان الهدف الأساسي لإعداد هذا الملف هو تقديم شرح مبسط باللغة العربية لبعض محاضراتي لطلاب و طالبات جامعة أم القرى بمكة المكرمة ، ثم رأيت إتاحته علي الانترنت مجانا لجميع الطلاب والطالبات العرب طلبا لثواب أكبر من المولي العزيز القدير. 

وتجدر الإشارة إلي مجموعة المحاضرات الحالية هي جزء من المقرر الثاني في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية بعد أن يكون الطالب أو الطالبة قد اجتاز بنجاح المقرر التمهيدي الأول بالإضافة لمقرر الإحصاء. ولذلك فأن الجزء الإحصائي النظري وكذلك الجزء العملي الأساسي لبرنامج Arc GIS _لم يكونا من أهداف هذا الملف و لم أتوسع في شرحهما_. كما أود أن أؤكد علي الهدف التعليمي لهذا الملف (أو المقرر الدراسي) حيث أن بعض الخطوات كانت تعليمية حتي إن وجدت وسائل أو أوامر أكثر تقدما داخل برنامج Arc GIS لأداء الأهداف المطلوبة. 

المحتويات
تحليلات إحصائية للبيانات الوصفية Attribute Data Analysis
نظم الإحداثيات المختلفة (الجغرافية و المترية) و المراجع الجيوديسية 
التحويل بين المراجع الجيوديسية العالمية و السعودية
تحليلات إحصائية للبيانات المكانية Spatial Data Analysis
المركز المتوسط و المعلم المتوسط و المسافة المعيارية و التوزيع الاتجاهي
حساب مساحة المضلعات
تحليلات إحصائية جغرافية
دراسة أنماط توزيع الظواهر الجغرافية (معامل صلة الجوار)
استنباط علاقة الانحدار Regression داخل برنامج Arc GIS
أمثلة لطرق حسابية متقدمة في Arc GIS باستخدام لغة البرمجة VBA
تطبيقات نماذج الارتفاعات الرقمية DTM
إنشاء خرائط المجسم التضاريسي Surface Maps
إنشاء الخرائط الكنتورية Contour Maps

أدعو الله سبحانه و تعالي أن يعينني علي أكمال هذه السلسلة وغيرها من الترجمات العربية التي قمت بإعدادها لبرنامج Arc GIS. 

وأدعو كل مستفيد من هذه الملفات أن يدعو الله عز و جل أن يغفر لي و لوالدي


الرابط من المكتبة الرقمية المساحية المجانية:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Dawod%20Spatial%7C_Analysis%202009.pdf


لتحميل الملف: أضغط تنزيل download ثم أختر حفظ save ولا تختار فتح open !


----------



## د جمعة داود (5 مارس 2009)

الروابط ليس بها أي مشكلة وقد جربتها الان.

مقرر الاستشعار عن بعد للمعاهد الفنية في:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic Surveying Materials/RS Institute.pdf

مقرر الاستشعار عن بعد للكليات التقنية في:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic Surveying Materials/RS College.pdf

المقرر الاول ليس به أي مشكله لان حجمه صغير (5 ميجا) بينما الثاني حجمه كبير (25 ميجا) مما يجعله صعب التحميل في أوقات معينة ، لكن بتكرار المحاولة يمكن تحميله في النهاية !

عامة: لا تحاول استخدام أمر Save target as انما الافضل بعد الضغط علي أيقونة أي ملف أن تضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم تختر أمر Save وليس open .

بالتوفيق بمشيئة الله.


----------



## د جمعة داود (15 مارس 2009)

مذكرة باللغة العربية للأستاذ صباح حسين علي من مركز التحسس النائي بجامعة الموصل بالعراق عن استخدام برنامج Surfer وهو البرنامج الشهير في أعمال الخرائط الكنتورية. 

الرابط :

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer8-Part1-Sabah2009.pdf

جزاه الله عنا كل خير ان شاء الله
________________________________________________________________ 

بحث باللغة العربية للمهندس - العراقي - أحمد صالح الشمري بعنوان: دراسة واقع الخدمات و توزيعها للمدن باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و التحسس النائي:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Iraq%7C_Utilities%20GIS%20Ar.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (16 مارس 2009)

الاخ الكريم أحمد شاكر:


كتب – انجليزية – جديدة من موقع Gigapedia في علم الكارتوجرافيا (علم الخرائط):

Modern Cartography (15 MB):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Modern%20Cartography.pdf

Knowledge Cartography (9 MB):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Knowledge%20Cartography.pdf

علما بأن الموقع به كتب كثيرة عن هذا العلم لكن أحجام الملفات كبيرة ومن الصعب رفعها في المكتبة الرقمية ، لكن يمكن الحصول عليها من الموقع مباشرة.


----------



## د جمعة داود (29 مارس 2009)

تم إنشاء مجلد جديد للبحوث باللغة العربية التي تتعلق بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية و تطبيقاتها في المملكة العربية السعودية. بعض هذه البحوث كانت مرفوعة في المكتبة سابقا لكن أسماء الملفات باللغة العربية مما تسبب في بعض المشاكل و ام تعد هذه الملفات قابلة للتحميل ، وتم إضافة ملفات أو بحوث جديدة في هذا المجلد الجديد ، ومحتوياته كالتالي:


إنتاج خرائط رقمية لحاضرة الدمام
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/Al%7C_Dammam%20Digital%20Maps.pdf


البيانات و المعلومات المكانية و تقنيات تحويلها إلي هيئة رقمية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/Data%20Digitization%20Al%7C_Amry.pdf

استخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في دراسة توزيع مراكز الدفاع المدني في مكة المكرمة
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%204%20Fire%20stations%20Makkah.pdf

بناء قاعدة بيانات جغرافية لغزوات الرسول (صلي الله عليه و سلم): مشروع مقترح
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%204%20Ghazwate.pdf

استخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية لتقييم الوضع الراهن لمواقع مدارس البنات الحكومية بمدينة مكة المكرمة
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%204%20Makkah%20Schools.pdf

برنامج نظم معلومات جغرافية لتقدير احتياجات مياه الري في المملكة العربية السعودية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%204%20water%20crops.pdf

نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في بيانات الحكومة الالكترونية في العالم العربي: رؤي و حقائق و نماذج مقترحة
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20and%20e%7C_gov.pdf

علم الخرائط هو العمود الفقري لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20and%20Mapping.pdf

المعلومات المساحية و تحديات العالم الجديد
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20and%20Millitrary%20Data.pdf

التعليم الالكتروني لبرنامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية Arc GIS باستخدام تقنية الوسائط المتعددة
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20and%20Multimedia.pdf

دراسة صحة العلاقة الكمية بين الظواهر الجغرافية عند ترميزها علي الخرائط الموضوعية باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20cartography.pdf

نبذة مختصرة عن اللجنة الوطنية (السعودية) لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20Committee%20in%20KSA.pdf

دعم صناعة اتخاذ القرار و التحليل المكاني في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20decision%20support.pdf

مشروع التطبيق التجريبي لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية: تجربة أمانة المدينة المنورة
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20for%20Al%7C_Madina.pdf

نظام معلومات جغرافي لمنطقة حائل
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20for%20Hail.pdf

تحليل نمط توزيع الحدائق العامة النموذجية في مدينة جدة باستخدام تقنية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20for%20Jeddah%20Gardens.pdf

تطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في المجال السياحي: تجربة الهيئة العليا للسياحة
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20for%20tourist%20dept.pdf

نموذج مقترح لتقويم الأماكن السياحية في المملكة العربية السعودية و تحديد أولويات تطويرها باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20for%20tourist%20sites.pdf

تطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في العمران الحضري
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20for%20urban%20planning.pdf

توظيف تقنية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في بناء قاعدة بيانات جغرافية ذات متغيرات مورفومترية لأحواض الأودية الجافة
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20for%20wadies.pdf

توظيف تقنية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في بناء قاعدة بيانات جغرافية ذات متغيرات مورفومترية لأحواض الأودية الجافة (ملف باوربوينت)
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20in%20morophometry.ppt

تطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في الشركة السعودية للكهرباء
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20in%20Electrical%20Co.pdf

دور المعلومات الجغرافية في المحافظة علي الأمن الوطني
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20in%20National%20Security.pdf

تطبيق معلومات الجغرافية في التخطيط العمراني: المعوقات و المقومات
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20in%20regional%20planning.pdf

تطبيق منهجية التحليل المكاني باستخدام تقنيات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في تقييم ملائمة الارض للتنمية العمرانية: دراسة حالة لمنطقة الملقا غرب مدينة الرياض
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20in%20Riad%20Planning.pdf

نظام الإحداثيات في الخرائط الطبوغرافية في المملكة العربية السعودية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/KSA%20Topographic%20Maps.pdf

نظام المعلومات الجغرافي في جامعة الملك سعود و دوره في إدارة البني التحتية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20in%20Saud%20University.pdf

نظم المعلومات الجغرافية الهدفية: الجيل الجديد
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20New%20Trends%20Al%7C_Ghamdi%20Ar.pdf

مدي التعاون و الازدواج في المشاريع و التطبيقات بين الجهات الحكومية في المملكة في مجال نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20projects%20in%20KSA.pdf

تحليل صلة الجوار في الدراسات الجغرافية بالتطبيق علي المستوطنات البشرية بمنطقة مكة المكرمة
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/Nearest%20Nighbour%20Analysis.pdf

تطبيقات تقنية الاستشعار عن بعد و الأساليب الجيوديسية المتطورة في دراسة مورفومترية الوديان الجافة
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/RS%20in%20Wadies%20Mashaeel.pdf

استخلاص شبكة التصريف السطحي للمياه باستعمال المعالجة الآلية لبيانات صور الأقمار الصناعية: دراسة علي منطقة جبال نعمان
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/RS%7C_Water%7C_Net%202004.pdf

الجزيرة الحرارية لمدينة الدمام: دراسة باستخدام تقنية الاستشعار عن بعد و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20Thermo%7C_Map%20El%7C_Dammam.pdf

الحلول المتكاملة في تطبيقات أنظمة الملاحة و متابعة المركبات لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/GIS%20veichle%20tracking.pdf

النمو العمراني لمدينة الباحة
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/KSA%20Ar%7C_Papers/Al%7C_Bahaa%20grouing.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (29 مارس 2009)

3 ملفات فيديو – الصوت باللغة الانجليزية – للتدريب علي برنامج Surfer الخاص برسم الخرائط الكنتورية (الطبوغرافية):

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Surfer%20Part%201.wmv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Surfer%20Part%202.wmv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Surfer%20Part%203.wmv

بحث جديد – بالانجليزية عن المقارنة بين نظم الرصد علي الأقمار الصناعية الثلاثة: الأمريكي GPS والروسي Glonass والأوروبي Galileo ، والبحث منشور في مجلة الملاحة Journal of Navigations لعام 2009م :
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/GPS-GLONASS-GALILEO%20Comparison%202009.pdf


بحث جديد – بالانجليزية – عن الطبيعة الزلزالية لشبة جزيرة سيناء المصرية Seismicity of Sinai Peninsula, Egypt وهو منشور في عدد مارس 2009م من المجلة العربية لعلوم الجيوفيزياء Arab Journal of Geosciences :
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/sesmisty%20of%20Sinai%202009.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (29 مارس 2009)

من موقع شبكة التخطيط العمراني وجدت 3 بحوث (باللغة الانجليزية) للدكتور أشرف فرح من كلية الهندسة بجامعة أسوان بمصر وهي بحوث منشورة في مؤتمر الأزهر الهندسي الدولي التاسع أبريل 2007م :

The behavior of GPS, GALILEO and combined GPS/GALILEO in different-latitude geographical regions- DOP study

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/GPS%7C_Galilio%20DOP%20Analysis%20Aswan%202007.pdf

Assessment study of GPS broadcast ephemeris​http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/GPS%20Emphemers%20Analysis%20Aswan%202007.pdf

The behavior of GPS, GALILEO and combined GPS/GALILEO in different-latitude geographical regions-visible satellites study​


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 أبريل 2009)

بحثين – باللغة الانجليزية – للدكتور وسام الدين محمد من جامعة الإسكندرية عن تطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في التحليل والتخطيط المكاني بمصر، وهما منشوران في مؤتمر الشرق الأوسط للتقنيات المكانية MEST2007 و الذي عقد في البحرين في ديسمبر 2007م ، وهما بعنوان:

Sustainable land use planning for El-Daba'a region, Egypt using multi criteria / multi objective spatial analysis
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%20Sustianble%20Dev%20Wessam%202007.pdf​ 
Developing a GIS to assess the ecological characteristics of El-Daba'a region, Egypt
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%20El%7C_Dabaa%20Nucular%7C_Site%20Wessam%202007B.pdf​________________________________________________________________
دليل استخدام باللغة العربية للمحطة الشاملة – التوتال استاشن – من شركة ليكا موديل 1800 :
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Lieca%201800%20TS%20Ar.pdf​ 
نظام (أو مواصفات أو كود) ترميز استعمالات الأراضي – لتطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – في وزارة الشئون البلدية و القروية بالمملكة العربية السعودية:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/KSA%20Codes%20for%20GIS%20Land%20Uses.pdf​


----------



## د جمعة داود (12 أبريل 2009)

ملف مضغوط (بحجم 23 ميجا) يحتوي 11ملف باوربوينت لمقرر: "قواعد البيانات المكانية وتطبيقاته" للدكتور طلال العوضي من فسم الجغرافيا بكلية الآداب و العلوم الاجتماعية بجامعة السلطان قابوس بعمان. وتتكون الملفات – باللغة الانجليزية- من عدة موضوعات:

1. مقدمة عنالكورس
2. Introduction to GIS & Spatial Database
3. Data Model: Data Collection
4. Data Model: Raster Data Model
5. Data Model:Vector Data Model
6. Data Model: Database Management Systems
7. The Relational Data Model
8. Querying a Relational Database
9. Introduction to Geodatabase
10. Spatial Data Quality
11. Integrating Time in Spatial Database

رابط الملف المضغوط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Oman%20GIS%20Course.rar​ 
أثاب الله سعادة الدكتور طلال خير الثواب وجعله في ميزان حسناته.

_____________________________ 
نقلا عن منتديات جيوماتكس عمان:
http://www.geomaticsoman.com/vb/showthread.php?t=177


----------



## د جمعة داود (12 أبريل 2009)

بحوث مختارة – باللغة العربية – من ملتقي الجغرافيون العرب الخامس الذي عقد بالكويت في الفترة 5-7 أبريل 2009م - الموافق 9-11 ربيع الثاني 1430 هـ - وخاصة تلك البحوث المتعلقة بتطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و الاستشعار عن بعد:

رابط مجلد بحوث المؤتمر:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009​ 

البحوث المختارة:

دور تقنية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في تحقيق التنمية المستدامة: دراسة تطبيقية لتقدير حجم السيول لحوض وادي لبن في المملكة العربية السعودية (حجم الملف 21 ميجا !)
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/GIS%20Flood%20Estimate%20KSA.pdf​ 
تقييم مؤشر التنمية المستدامة في نمط توزيع المجمعات التجارية المغلقة: دراسة حالة مدينة جدة باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/GIS%20in%20Jeddah%20KSA.pdf​ 
بناء نظام المعلومات الجغرافية الوطني ودوره في التخطيط للتنمية المستدامة: سورية نموذجا
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/GIS%20National%204%20Syeria.pdf​ 
التعدي العمراني علي حساب الرقعة الزراعية في مدينتي بريدة و عنيزة في الفترة 1986-2007م باستخدام نظم الاستشعار عن بعد ونظم المعلومات الجغرافية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/GIS%7C_RS%20Changes%20KSA.pdf​ 
التقنيات الجغرافية الحديثة و البيئية المستدامة: تطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و الاستشعار عن بعد في قضايا الصراع علي الأرض في فلسطين
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/GIS%7C_RS%20in%20Palstine.pdf​ 
الاستشعار عن بعد: أداه للتعرف و متابعة الأوساط الطبيعية و تنوعها البيئي في ولاية الطارف بالجزائر (حجم الملف 10 ميجا!)
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/RS%7C_Enviro%20in%20Algeria.pdf​ 
استخدام الصور الفضائية و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و النمذجة الرقمية في مراقبة و توقع النمو الحضري في الإسكندرية – مصر
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/RS%7C_GIS%20Alex%7C_Growth.pdf​ 
التنمية البشرية في الوطن العربي بمنظور التنمية المستدامة: قياس كمي
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/GIS%20Popul%20Arab%7C_World.pdf​ 

الأمن الغذائي في الوطن العربي: أنماطه المكانية و أقاليمه
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/Agricult%20Arab%7C_World.pdf​ 
الأمن الغذائي والقمح في المملكة العربية السعودية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/Agriculture%20in%20KSA.pdf​ 
المخططات الإسرائيلية لتغيير معالم مدينة القدس وانعكاسها علي التنمية فيها
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/Al%7C_Qudus%20City%20State.pdf​ 
الأطماع الإسرائيلية في المياه العربية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/Arab%20Water.pdf​ 
التصحر و أثره علي التنمية في قطاع غزة
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/Desrtation%20in%20Gaza.pdf​ 
التلوث وانعكاساته علي البيئات الحضرية: مدينة قسطنطنة الجزائرية كنموذج
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/Enviro%7C_Develop%20in%20Algeria.pdf​ 
مؤشرات التنمية المستدامة في المنطقة الساحلية في سورية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/GIS%204%20Develop%20in%20Syeria.pdf​ 
معوقات التنمية المستدامة في الإقليم الشرقي بالجمهورية اليمنية: منظور جغرافي
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/GIS%20Develop%20in%20Yamin.pdf​ 
مراكز النمو و دورها في التنمية الريفية في المملكة العربية السعودية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/GIS%20Rural%20in%20KSA.pdf​ 
شبكة الخدمات أداة لتنظيم المجال بالجزائر بين واقع المتطلبات المحلية و رهانة التنمية المستدامة: حالة ولاية الطارف
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/GIS%20Sevices%20in%20Algeria.pdf​ 
نهر النيل في إقليم القاهرة الكبرى بين التنمية الجائرة والحفاظ الايكولوجي (حجم الملف 17 ميجا!)
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/Nile%20Develop%20in%20Cairo.pdf​ 
الخصائص الديموجرافية لسكان الوطن العربي وواقع التنمية البشرية المستدامة: رؤية جغرافية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/Popuation%20Arab%20World.pdf​ 
ممر الواحات البحرية – المنيا كممر مقترح للتنمية و التعمير في مصر
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/Proposed%7C_Develop%20Egypt.pdf​ 
الأبعاد التنموية لبترول السودان
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/Sudan%20Oil.pdf​ 
الوصول للمزارات السياحية بالقاهرة الكبرى باستخدام خريطة الايزكرون
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/Tourist%7C_Map%20Cairo.pdf​ 
إعادة استخدام المياه و التنمية المستدامة في المملكة العربية السعودية: الأبعاد و التحديات
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/Water%20in%20KSA.pdf​ 
أنسنة المكان علي الصورة الفضائية
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Kuwait%7C_2009/Wikipedia%20Human%20Touch.pdf​ 
_______________________
نقلا عن منتدى الهندسة المساحية في:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f9/topic-t425.htm#968


----------



## د جمعة داود (12 مايو 2009)

برنامج عرض نماذج الارتفاعات رقمية

برنامج مجاني – مفتوح المصدر – لعرض صور نماذج الارتفاعات الرقمية DEM ، وهو من شركة Visualization Software LLC واسم البرنامج هو 3DEM والإصدار هو 20.7. 

مميزات البرنامج:

1- يتعامل مع (أي يعرض) ملفات DEM من أنواع:
USGS DEM, SRTM data, GLOBE tile, LIDAR point cloud, Mars MOLA, GeoTiff DEM, Terrain Matrix, GTOPO30 tile, XYZ point clod, and Mars polar MOLA.

2- يصدر الملفات إلي صيغ:
USGS ASCII DEM, GeoTiff DEM, and Terrain Matrix ​ 
3- يسمح بفتح أكثر من نموذج DEM لنفس المنطقة في نفس الوقت overlay 

4- إمكانية تغيير مسقط النموذج DEM Projection 

5- الاتصال مع أجهزة GPS وتفريغ بيانات نقاطها waypoints إلي المشروع الحالي

6- عرض بيانات النموذج DEM في صورة مجسمة ثلاثية الأبعاد 3D Scene 


إمكانيات ليست كبيرة ! لكنه برنامج مجاني وصغير الحجم ( 4.2 ميجابايت فقط ).

رابط الملف المضغوط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/3DTM.rar​_________________ 
لتحميل الملف: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open 

نقلا عن نادي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في:
http://www.gisclub.net/vb/showthread.php?p=25408

________________________________________________________________ 
بحوث مساحية من المؤتمر الهندسي الدولي العاشر لجامعة الأزهر الذي عقد في الفترة 24-26 ديسمبر 2008م بالقاهرة:

Three dimensions building extraction using shadow
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/3D%20Building%7C_Extract%202008.pdf


Effect of bar geometry on position accuracy of hidden-point bar method
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Hidden%7C_Point%20Surveying%202008.pdf

Ionospheric delay correction in Egypt
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Ionospheric%20delay%20Egypt%202008.pdf

Accuracy assessment study of static-GPS in south Egypt
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Static%7C_GPS%20South%20Egypt%202008.pdf

Tropospheric correction estimation in Egypt
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Tropo%7C_Correction%20Egypt%202008.pdf​ 
الشكر للمهندس أشرف طلعت محمد المعيد بكلية الهندسة بأسوان الذي أرسل لنا البحوث لنشرها ابتغاء وجه الله تعالي ، فجزاه الله عنا كل خير وأثابه الجنة إن شاء الله.
_________________ 
لتحميل أي ملف: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (19 مايو 2009)

علاء ابوراس قال:


> ارجو المساعده في شرح نظام gpsفي استخدماته في الاعمال المساحية
> جزاكم الله خير


 
GPS تقنية مستخدمة في المساحة منذ أكثر من 25 عاما ، وكمثال أنقل بعض التعريف السريع بهذه التقنية:

تم استخدام الجي بي اس منذ عام 1973 للأغراض العسكرية بهدف الاستطلاع والمراقبة من قبل وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية واصبح متاح للاستخدامات المدنية منذ بداية الثمانينات. يتكون هذا النظام من 24 قمرا صناعيا يدورون حول الكرة الأرضية بارتفاع تقريبي قدره 20كم. تشكل كل أربعة أقمار سوية مدار اهليلجي(Orbit) ذو ميول زاوي عن الأفق مقداره 55 درجة (Orbital Inclination) ، وبالتالي توجد ستة مستويات مدارية متباعدة عن بعضها البعض بشكل متساو تحيط بالكرة الأرضية. يؤمن الجي بي اس لمستخدمي الجو و الأرض و البحر السهولة بتحديد السرعة و الزمن و الاتجاه و الموقع ذو الإحداثيات الثلاثة بدقة عالية جدا و على مدار ال24 ساعة وفي كل الأحوال الجوية وعلى أي مكان من الكرة الأرضية . وإضافة لما ذكر آنفا, يمتلك الجي بي اس تأثيرات فعالة على كل المجالات الهندسية و الجيوفيزيائية و الاتصالات اللاسلكية و الأغراض الملاحية بكل أنواعها البحرية و الجوية و الأرضية وخصوصا على نظم المعلومات الجغرافية الذي يتطلب إطار دقيق من النقاط الهيكلية الجيوديزية المحلية والعالمية لتأمين المعلومات الجيوديزية اللازمة لتحديد أهداف ملاحية و مساحية وأمنية خاصة بالمصلحة العامة والخاصة بشكل سريع ومحدث. تقوم هذه الأقمار ذو المواقع المعروفة بدور النقاط الهيكلية الجيوديزية المرجعية (Satellite Reference Systems) بالنسبة لمواقع أجهزة الاستقبال الموجودة على الأرض(Local Reference Systems) و المطلوب تعيين احداثياتها. تظهر الأهمية البالغة لنظام الجي بي اس في الأعمال الجيوديزية و المساحية الضخمةوالصعبةوذلك1) تصميم الشبكات الكبيرة التي تغطي مساحات شاسعة من سطح الكرة الأرضية. 2) سهولة إعادة رصد وتحديث هذه الشبكات بشكل متكرر وسريع. 3) تعيين المواقع الإحداثية والتغيرات الحاصلة بها بدقة متناهية جدا وخلال فترات رصد قصيرة وبمسافات طويلة جدا ودون الحاجة لتأمين شرط الرؤيا بينها والذي يعتبر أساسيا عند استخدام الطرق المساحية الأخرى


للقراءة عن GPS بتوسع:

من محتويات المكتبة الرقمية المساحية المجانية:


1- كتب باللغة العربية:

مقررات الكليات التقنية بالمؤسسة العامة السعودية للتعليم الفني و التدريب المهني:
النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%20College.pdf​ 

مقررات المعاهد الفنية بالمؤسسة العامة السعودية للتعليم الفني و التدريب المهني:
النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%20Institute.pdf​ 

محاضرات د. ناصر النعماني في الجي بي إس – جامعة السلطان قابوس – سلطنة عمان
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%20Oman%20All.pdf


2- كتب باللغة الانجليزية:


Understanding GPS – Principles and applications:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Understanding%20GPS.rar

GPS – Theory, Algorithms, and applications:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/GPS%20Theory%20and%20Algorithms.pdf


_________________ 
لتحميل أي ملف: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (1 يونيو 2009)

ستة دروس فيديو تعليمية لتعلم برنامج الخرائط الكنتورية الشهير Surfer 8 (شرح الفيديو باللغة العربية). وهم دروس منتشرة في عدة مواقع علي الانترنت (لا نعرف من قام بإعدادها في الأساس لكنننا ندعو الله أن يجزيه خير الثواب عن هذا العمل الرائع) رأينا أن نضمهم للمكتبة الرقمية المساحية كرابط دائم بدلا من روابط الرفع المؤقتة. والشكر الجزيل للأستاذ / مختار الحسانين الذي أمدنا بنسخة من هذه الملفات لرفعها إلي المكتبة. وبما أن الملفات ذات حجم كبير - من الممكن أن يسبب مشاكل في تحميله - فقد تم تجزئة كل ملف إلي ملفات أصغر لا يتجاوز حجم الواحد 10 ميجا.


رابط المجلد الذي يضم كل الملفات:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio


الدرس رقم 1 كاملا ( 11 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/1.wmv​ 
الدرس رقم 1 مضغوط ( 7 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/1.rar​ 
الدرس رقم 2 كاملا ( 29 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/2.wmv​ 
أجزاء الدرس رقم 2:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/2.part1.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/2.part2.rar​ 
الدرس رقم 3 كاملا ( 35 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/3.wmv​ 
أجزاء الدرس رقم 3:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/3.part1.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/3.part2.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/3.part3.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/3.part4.rar​ 
الدرس رقم 4 كاملا ( 28 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/4.wmv​ 
أجزاء الدرس رقم 4:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/4.part1.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/4.part2.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/4.part3.rar​ 
الدرس رقم 5 كاملا ( 31 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/5.wmv​أجزاء الدرس رقم 5:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/5.part1.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/5.part2.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/5.part3.rar​ 

الدرس رقم 6 كاملا ( 39 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/6.wmv​ 

أجزاء الدرس رقم 6:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/6.part1.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/6.part2.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/6.part3.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Surfer%7C_Vedio/6.part4.rar​ 
نقلا عن منتدى الهندسة المساحية في: 
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f6/topic-t405.htm#921


----------



## د جمعة داود (2 يونيو 2009)

نقلا عن نادي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في:
http://www.gisclub.net/vb/showthread.php?t=4422

*رسالة ماجستير عن التحليل المكاني لمناسيب وكيمياء المياه الجوفية*

السلام عليكم
الأخوة الكرام 
أهديكم رسالة الماجستير التي قدمتها لجامعة سالزبورج -النمسا 2008 عن التحليل المكاني لمناسيب وكيمياء المياه الجوفية بمنطقة جنوب الجبل الأخضر شمال شرق ليبيا باستخدام تقنية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية. وهي باللغة الانجليزية (122 صفحة ، 2.2 ميجا) بعنوان:
Spatial analysis of groundwater level and hydrochemistry in the south Al Jabal Al Akhdar area using GIS​ 
أتمنى أن تنال إعجابكم ويستفيد منها أعضاء ورواد المنتدى 
وفقكم الله والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


رابط التحميل :
http://www.4shared.com/file/108773857/a0e1892c/S_Hamad_Sapatial_Analysis_GIS_Msc_Thesis.html?​ 
صلاح حمد
الجماهيرية الليبية 
[email protected]

تم رفع الرسالة للمكتبة الرقمية في:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/S%7C_Hamad%7C_Sapatial%20Analysis%7C_GIS%7C_Msc%7C_2008.pdf​ 

_________________ 
لتحميل الملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (2 يونيو 2009)

وجدت ملف علي الانترنت يشرح بالصور:

1- كيفية تحميل بيانات من نموذج الارتفاعات الرقمية العالمي SRTM من الانترنت
2- كيفية تحميل بيانات SRTM وكيفية إنشاء خطوط كنتور منه في خطوة واحدة باستخدام برنامج Global Mapper 

ومن أن الشرح بالصور وبكلمات انجليزية بسيطة ألا أننا ترجمناها أيضا ووضعنا كلتا النسختين (العربية و الانجليزية) في ملف واحد ( مكون من 13 صفحة ، وحجمه 2.5 ميجا) وتم رفعة للمكتبة الرقمية المساحية المجانية في الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/HowToDownloadSRTMContours%20Ar.pdf​ 
_________________ 
لتحميل الملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (2 يونيو 2009)

مجموعة أخري من دروس فيديو Arc GIS الرائعة جدا للمتميز الأستاذ رمضان الشافعي (جزاه الله عنها كل خير و أثابه الجنة إن شاء الله تعالي) لم يتم رفعها من قبل للمكتبة ، وحيث أن بعض الملفات ذات حجم ضخم قمنا بتجزئتها إلي ملفات أصغر لا يتعدي حجم الواحد منهم 20 ميجا:


درس اكتشاف التغيرات Change Detection :

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Change%20%7C_dediction.exe​ 

درس ترقيم الخطوط Digitizing Lines :

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Digitizing%20Lines.exe​ 


أربعة أجزاء لدرس عن تحويل ملفات أو طبقات ArcGIS إلي صيغة dxf الخاصة ببرنامج الأوتوكاد:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/dxf%7C_convert.part1.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/dxf%7C_convert.part2.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/dxf%7C_convert.part3.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/dxf%7C_convert.part4.rar

بعد تحميل الملفات الأربعة أستخدم برنامج winrar لإعادة تجميعهم مرة أخري و سينتج ملف فيديو dxf_convert حجمه 82.5 ميجا.


أربعة أجزاء لدرس عن تقويم أو إرجاع الصور Rectify :

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Rectify.part1.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Rectify.part2.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Rectify.part3.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Rectify.part4.rar

بعد تحميل الملفات الأربعة أستخدم برنامج winrar لإعادة تجميعهم مرة أخري و سينتج ملف فيديو Rectify حجمه 77.8 ميجا.



ستة أجزاء لدرس عن قواعد البيانات داخل ArcGIS أي Attribute Table :


http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/taple.part1.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/taple.part2.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/taple.part3.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/taple.part4.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/taple.part5.rar​ 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/taple.part6.rar​ 
بعد تحميل الملفات الستة أستخدم برنامج winrar لإعادة تجميعهم مرة أخري و سينتج ملف فيديو Table حجمه 147 ميجا !.

_________________ 
لتحميل الملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (13 يونيو 2009)

مانوال سلاح المهندسين بالجيش الأمريكي

يقدم سلاح المهندسين بالقوات المسلحة الأمريكية العديد من الكتب التطبيقية (نظري و عملي) لبعض فروع الهندسة المساحية. وبالطبع الكتب باللغة الانجليزية لكنها ذات مستوي علمي و تقني رائع جدا ، وقد كانت متاحة للجميع إلا أن الموقع الآن به مشاكل أو ربما تم حجبه لمن هم خارج أمريكا !! عامة: كانت لدي بعض هذه الكتب – معظمها كامل - وأعدت رفعها للمكتبة الرقمية في مجلدات منفصلة (لان كل فصل من أي كتاب في ملف PDF منفصل وهذه الملفات محمية ضد التعديل أو الدمج!) كالآتي:

المجلد العام لكل الكتب:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Books%7C_En/USA%7C_Army%7C_Engineers%7C_Manuals
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Books|_En/USA|_Army|_Engineers|_Manuals 
ملف كتاب المساحة الجيوديسية لعام 2002م:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/USA%7C_Army%7C_Engineers%7C_Manuals/USA%20Army%20Geodetic%20Surveys%202002.pdf

ملف كتاب المساحة الطبوغرافية لعام 1994م:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/USA%7C_Army%7C_Engineers%7C_Manuals/USA%20Army%20Topo%20Surveys%2094.pdf

مجلد مانوال المساحة الهيدروجرافية أو البحرية لعام 2002م: 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Books%7C_En/USA%7C_Army%7C_Engineers%7C_Manuals/Hydro%7C_Survey

مجلد مانوال المساحة بالجي بي إس لعام 2003م:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Books%7C_En/USA%7C_Army%7C_Engineers%7C_Manuals/GPS%7C_Survey?uc=3

مجلد مانوال المساحة التصويرية أو الجوية لعام 2002م:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Books%7C_En/USA%7C_Army%7C_Engineers%7C_Manuals/Photogrammetry

_________________ 
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (15 يونيو 2009)

نقلا عن مشاركة للأخت مروة رمضان في نادي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية: http://www.gisclub.net/vb/showthread.php?t=4474

ملفين – باللغة الانجليزية – للدكتور محمود شندي يتناولا تقنيات المساحة الجوية. 

يتناول الملف الأول (36 صفحة) مقدمة عن العدسات و الكاميرات المستخدمة في التصوير الجوي بالإضافة للتخطيط للتصوير واختيار مقياس الرسم المناسب للصور المطلوبة. يتناول الملف الثاني (57 صفحة) أساسيات التصوير الجوي Aerial photography و المساحة الجوية photogrammetry.

الروابط المؤقتة للملفين:
http://www.4shared.com/file/110705337/92e00c7e/image_formation.html​و
http://www.4shared.com/file/110705168/7cac31c4/lect1_Aerial_photography.html​ 
وقد تم رفعها للمكتبة الرقمية – كروابط دائمة في:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/image%20formation.pdf​ 
وأيضا:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/lect1%20Aerial%20photography.pdf​ 
_________________ 
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (15 يونيو 2009)

ملف باوربوينت (مضغوط بحجم 7 ميجا) مكون من 200 شريحة – باللغة الانجليزية مع ترجمة المصطلحات الرئيسية بالعربي – لدورة تدريبية تقدمها شركة ايزري ووكلاؤها عن: 
مقدمة في برنامج Arc GIS – المستوي الأول

الملف – إنتاج عام 2004م – مكون من 9 دروس تدريبية عن أساسيات التعامل مع البرنامج.

رابط الملف:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/ESRI%7C_ArcGIS.rar


_________________ 
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (16 يونيو 2009)

tetrabak قال:


> السلام عليكم ​
> نرجو منكم اعطائنا صور لاجهزة المساحه الحديثه ​
> 
> 
> ...


 
أنظر موضوع:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t138959.html#post1141850


----------



## د جمعة داود (20 يونيو 2009)

رسالة ماجستير – باللغة العربية – مكونة من 215 صفحة وحجم الملف 10 ميجا:

عنوان الرسالة: التخطيط المكاني للخدمات الصحية في منطقة ضواحي القدس الشرقية باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
الباحث: سامر حاتم رشدي
القسم: التخطيط الحضري و الإقليمي
الجامعة: جامعة النجاح الوطنية ، نابلس ، فلسطين
التاريخ: غير محدد !

الرابط في المكتبة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/GIS%204%20Hosiptals%20in%20Al%7C_Quds%20MSC.pdf​________________________________________________________________ 
شرح – بالصور و اللغة العربية – للمهندسة عبير الركابي في منتديات التصميم بالحاسوب ونظام المعلومات الجغرافية لكيفية استيراد إحداثيات مجموعة من النقاط (مخزنة في ملف اكسل) إلي برنامج Arc Map 

الرابط (حجم الملف 1.3 ميجا) في المكتبة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Excel%7C_2%7C_ArcMap.pdf
________________________________________________________________ 
كتيب 23 صفحة – باللغة الانجليزية – من شركة جارمن لأجهزة الجي بي إس المحمولة بعنوان:
المدخل إلي الجي بي إس للمبتدئين GPS Guide for Beginners 
الرابط (حجم الملف 0.6 ميجا) في المكتبة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Garmin%7C_GPS%7C_Guide.pdf
________________________________________________________________ 
كتاب كامل – باللغة العربية – لشرح برنامج الاستشعار عن بعد Erdas Imagine مكون من 381 صفحة وحجم الملف 15 ميجا.
الرابط في المكتبة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/ERDAS%20Tutorial%20Ar.pdf
________________________________________________________________ 

كتاب – بالانجليزية – من إصدار عام 2006م في موضوع أساسيات جودة البيانات المكانية في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية GIS Fundamentals of Spatial Data Quality. الكتاب مكون من 310 صفحة و حجم الملف 4 ميجا.
الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Fundamentals%7C_Spatial%7C_Data%7C_Quality.pdf​________________________________________________________________ 

ملف – بالعربية – يشرح الخطوات الأولية (فتح مشروع جديد و استيراد البيانات من الأجهزة وتصديرها في صيغة نصية) لبرنامج الحسابات المساحية الخاص بشركة ليكا السويسرية المعروف باسم Lieca Geo-Office. الملف مكون من 12 صفحة (للأسف مجهول المصدر) وحجمه 1.1 ميجا.

الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Leica%20Geo%7C_Office.pdf​________________________________________________________________ 

كتاب باللغة العربية للأستاذ تركي العسيري بعنوان الفيجوال باسيك للجميع: نحو برمجة كائنيه التوجه. 

الكتاب طبعة 2002 ومكون من 214 صفحة وهو مجاني التوزيع والنشر علي الانترنت ومكون من 14 فصل.


رابط الملف (1.2 ميجا فقط) في:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/VB%7C_Book%7C_Ar.pdf​________________________________________________________________ 

برنامج GravSoft لحسابات الجيويد من قياسات الجاذبية الأرضية Geodetic Gravity Field Modelling Program والذي قام بتطويره البروفيسور كارل تشيرنج Carl C. Tscherning والبروفيسور راين فورسبرج Rene Forsberg العالمين الشهيرين بجامعة كوبنهاجن الدنمركية.

البرنامج متاح مجانا للاستخدام العلمي و التعليمي فقط – دون أية أغراض تجارية - من خلال موقع: ftp.gfy.ku.dk أو بالكتابة للبروفيسور الأول علي: [email protected] . 

النسخة الحالية هي 2.6.6 بتاريخ يناير 2009م وحجم الملف المضغوط 14 ميجا. 

رابط الملف من المكتبة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Gravsoft%7C_266.zip
________________________________________________________________ 

كتاب – بالانجليزية – من إصدار عام 2006م في موضوع الاستشعار عن بعد للسطوح المصمتة Remote sensing of impervious surfaces. الكتاب مكون من 471 صفحة و حجم الملف 19 ميجا.

الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%7C_Impervious%7C_Surfaces%7C_07.pdf​________________________________________________________________ 

قاموس المورد عربي – انجليزي ، طبعة 1995م مكون من 1257 صفحة ، ومع أنه ممسوح ضوئيا وليس نسخة رقمية إلا أنه مفيد جدا في البحث عن ترجمة أي كلمة عربية إلي اللغة الانجليزية. 

حجم الملف الأصلي pdf 30 ميجا ولذلك تم تجزئته إلي 3 أجزاء مضغوطة rar حجم الواحد 10 ميجا في:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/mawrid.part1.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/mawrid.part2.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/mawrid.part3.rar​بعد تحميل الأجزاء الثلاثة أستخدم برنامج winrar لإعادة تجميعهم.

_________________ 
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (22 يوليو 2009)

ملف للدكتور جمعة داود – يشرح باللغة العربية والصور – خطوات تحميل ملفات المدارات الدقيقة لاقمار الجي بي اس Precise GPS Orbits وهي المتاحة مجانا علي موقع الهيئة الدولية المعروفة باسم IGS. وهذه الملفات مفيدة جدا لتحسين دقة حسابات الجي بي اس حيث أن أخطاء مدارات الاقمار الصناعية تعد من أهم وأكبر مصادر الاخطاء تأثيرا علي جودة الاحداثيات المحسوبة من أرصاد الجي بي اس.

رابط الملف من المكتبة الرقمية (0.5 ميجا) في:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%7C_GPS%7C_Orbits%7C_Ar.pdf

________________________________________________________________ 
نقلا عن نادي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في:
http://www.gisclub.net/vb/showthread.php?t=4467

ملفين لموضوع ممتاز (باللغة العربية) للمهندس / محمد صبرى مهندس الدعم الفنى بشركة الجهات وكيل شركة ترمبل في السعودية في موضوع:

تشغيل أجهزة أجهزة GPS ماركة ترمبل مع شبكة تصحيحات VRS لمدينة جدة بالسعودية

الملف الاول (نسخة منقحة):
كيفية ضبط أجهزة ترمبل لاستقبال الاشارات من شبكة VRS 

الملف الثاني:
كيفية تشغيب برنامج الحساب من ترمبل لحسابات أرصاد نقاط الجي بي اس المربوطة علي شبكة VRS 

الروابط في المكتبة الرقمية:

رابط الملف الاول (العمل الحقلي) 0.9 ميجا في:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Trimble%20Jeddah%7C_VRS%7C_1B.pdf

رابط الملف الثاني (العمل المكتبي) 0.8 ميجا في:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Trimble%20Jeddah%7C_VRS%7C_2.pdf

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydriv...Applications/Applied|_Geomatics|_June|_09.pdf_______________________________________________________________ 

نقلا عن ملتقي العاملين بالمساحة و الخرائط و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في:
http://www.awsgis.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1899#post1899

شرح مكون من 25 صفحة – باللغة العربية و الصور – لبرنامج Surfer 8 للمهندس أشرف علواني. 

الرابط الاول:
http://www.2shared.com/file/6512959/84e60dfb/SURFER_8___.html

رابط المكتبة الرقمية ( حجم الملف 3.2 ميجا) في:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/SURFER%208%20Ar.pdf

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydriv...Applications/Applied|_Geomatics|_June|_09.pdf________________________________________________________________ 

ملف – باللغة العربية – للدكتور جمعة داود يقدم ترجمة لمقال رائع للبروفيسور تشارلز ميري من جامعة كابتون بجنوب أفريقيا نشر في عدد أغسطس 2008م لمجلة المساحة الفنية Surveying Technical ، والمقال يشرح الجيويد وعلاقته بارتفاعات الجي بي إس. 

تم دمج كلا الملفين في ملف واحد (0.7 ميجا) و رفعه علي المكتبة الرقمية المساحية المجانية في الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/GPS%20and%20the%20Geoid%20Ar.pdf

________________________________________________________________ 


معجم المصطلحات الجيوديسية (33 صفحة بالعربية) للدكتور جمعة محمد داود معربا عن كتيب المساحة الجيوديسية لسلاح المهندسين بالجيش الامريكي.

رابط الملف ويحتوي المعجم بكلتا اللغتين العربية و الانجليزية ( 0.4 ميجا) في:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%20Geodetic%7C_Glossary%20Ar.pdf

________________________________________________________________ 

برنامج TatuGIS Calculator v. 1.2.3 لتحويل الاحداثيات بين المراجع الجيوديسية و العالمية ، وهو برنامج مجاني من شركة http://www.TatuGIs.com  ويعد نسخة بسيطة صغيرة الحجم والامكانيات أيضا من البرنامج الشهير المجاني أيضا GeoTrans من هيئة المساحة الجيوديسية الامريكية. 

رابط البرنامج (0.8 ميجا) علي المكتبة:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/TatukGIS%7C_CAL%7C_1%7C_2%7C_3.rar

________________________________________________________________ 

عدد يوليه 2009م من المجلة الشهيرة GPS World (53 صفحة بالانجليزية) ويحتوي اخر أخبار تقنيات تحديد المواقع الثلاثة – الجي بي اس و الجلوناس و جاليليو – بالاضافة لاحدث الاجهزة و البرامج والتطبيقات المساحية. 

يمكن الحصول علي العدد من موقع المجلة مباشرة في:

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/questex/gps0709/#/2

أو تحميله من المكتبة الرقمية (9 ميجا) في:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/GPS%7C_World%7C_07%7C_2009%7C_pdf.zip

________________________________________________________________ 

مجموعة من ملفات الليسب Lisp المفيدة لبرنامج الاوتوكاد (الشكر للمهندس البربري لاهدائهم) تشمل عدة تطبيقات منها علي سبيل المثال:

حساب المساحة ، ملائمة زوايا الخطوط ، اضافة الاحداثيات ، تغيير مقياس خط ، التحويل بين وحدات القياس ، عمل جدول للاحداثيات ، ترقيم النقاط ، عمل شعاع بزاوية ، حساب منحنيات الطرق، رسم شبكة احداثيات ..... الخ.

الملف المضغوط (حجمه 13 ميجا) في الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/AutoCAD%7C_Lisps.rar

________________________________________________________________ 

نقلا عن المهندس حسن محمد برابطة خريجي المساحة و الخرائط و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية بالجامعات المصرية:
http://mesa7a.com/forum/showthread.php?p=151038#post151038

برنامج محاكاه (تدريبي) لبرنامج الحسابات TopSURVC7.1 لأجهزة المحطة الشاملة و الجي بي اس من انتاج شركة توبكون:

الرابط الاصلي ( حجم الملف 55 ميجا):

http://www.4shared.com/file/115751125/73cbbffd/TopSURVPCv7_1_By_Hassan_Mohamed.html

الروابط في المكتبة الرقمية ( 3 أجزاء كلا منها حجمه حوالي 20 ميجا):

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/TopSURVPCv7%7C_1%7C_Simulator.part1.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/TopSURVPCv7%7C_1%7C_Simulator.part2.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/TopSURVPCv7%7C_1%7C_Simulator.part3.rar

________________________________________________________________ 
ملف فيديو لخطوات تغيير المرجع الجيوديسي و نظام احداثيات طبقة داخل برنامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية ArcMAP باستخدام أداه Project.

الملف المضغوط (28 ميجا) في الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/convert%7C_coord%7C_arcmap.rar

وبعد فك الضغط يكون حجم ملف الفيديو 38 ميجا.

________________________________________________________________ 

بحثين باللغة العربية من موقع وحدة الأبحاث المكانية بكلية التربية بجامعة ديالي بالعراق الشقيق:

الاول: تقويم كفاءة الخدمة الصحية في مدينة المقدادية باعتماد نظم المعلومات الجغرافية (مأخوذ من رسالة ماجستبر بالكلية).

الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/GIS%7C_Hospital%7C_Iraq.doc

الثاني: نظم المعلومات الجغرافية و الشرطة.

الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/GIS%7C_Police%7C_Iraq.doc

________________________________________________________________ 


أربع كتب مساحية جديدة (باللغة الانجليزية) تم الحصول عليهم من موقع جيجابيديا و ضمهم لمحتويات المكتبة:

A guide to Land Surveys, 2009, 3 MB
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/A%20Guide%20to%20Land%20Surveys%202009.pdf

Datums and Map Projection , 2003, 7 MB
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Datums%20and%20Map%20Projections%202003.pdf

GPS and GIS, 2002, 15 MB
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/GPS%20and%20GIS%202002.pdf

Manual of Geo-Spatial Sciences and Technologies, 2005, 10 MB
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Manual%20of%20GeoSpatial%20Sciences%202005.pdf

_________________ 
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (5 أكتوبر 2009)

منحني خالقي العليم القدير علما و وفقني ربي بفضله و كرمه لنشر العديد من البحوث العلمية في السنوات الماضية في المجلات و المؤتمرات العلمية المحلية و الدولية ، و ها أنا ذا أنشر معظمها لوجهه تعالي عسي أن تنفع أخواني الباحثين وتنفعني أيضا يوم الدين. وأدعو كل مستفيد من هذه المواد العلمية أن يدعو الله عز و جل أن يغفر لي و لوالدي.

أولا: الرسائل الاكاديمية:

رسالة الماجستير و عنوانها:
Some considerations in the adjustment of GPS baselines in the network mode, 1991 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Dawod%20GPS%5E_MSC%201991.pdf

رسالة الدكتوراه و عنوانها:
A national gravity standardization network for Egypt, 1998
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Dawod%20ENGSN%5E_PhD%201998.pdf

أيضا رأت زوجني د. هدي فيصل محمد أن تنشر - نسخة لوجه الله تعالي - من رسالتها للدكتوراه و عنوانها:
Realization and redefinition of the Egyptian vertical datum based on recent heterogeneous observations, 2005 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Hoda%5E_Mohamed%20PhD%202005.pdf

ثانيا: البحوث العلمية باللغة العربية

استخدام أحدث تقنيات الرصد على الأقمار الصناعية لتحديد حجم المنخفضات لمشروعات إدارة الموارد المائية ، 2002 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Dawod%20GPS%5E_Depression%5E_Vol%202002.pdf

دراسة الفروق بين مناسيب رخامات الري و مناسيب روبيرات المساحة لمحطات قياس مناسيب المياه علي نهر النيل ، 2005 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Dawod%20Nile%20Gauges%20and%20MSL%202005.pdf


ثالثا: البحوث العلمية باللغة الانجليزية:

Towards the redefinition of the Egyptian geoid: Performance analysis of recent global geoid models and digital terrain models, 2008 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20Analyiz%20Global%20Geoids%202008.pdf

Fitting gravimetric local and global quasi-geoids to GPS/levelling data: The role of geoid/quasi-geoid variations in Egypt, 2008 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20Geoid%20QuasGeoid%202008.pdf

Estimation of Sea Level Rise Hazardous Impacts in Egypt within a GIS Environment, 2008
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20GIS%20for%20MSL%202008.pdf

Assessment of a cost-effective GPS data processing alternative in Egypt utilizing international on-line processing services, 2007 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20Assesment%20on%5E_line%20GPS%202007.pdf

Evaluation of River Nile high flood effects by Geographic Information System, 2007 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20GIS%5E_Nile%20Floods%202007.pdf

New strategies in the utilization of GPS technology for mapping and GIS activities in Egypt, 2007 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20New%20GPS%20strategies%202007.pdf

Enhancing the integrity of the national geodetic data base in Egypt, 2005 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20Geo%5E_Net%20in%20Egypt%20FIG%202005.pdf

Developing a precise geoid model for hydrographic surveying of the River Nile, 2005
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20Nile%5E_Geoid%202005.pdf

Assessment and modelling of sea level rise and metrological changes in Egypt, 2005
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20Sea%20Level%20Rise%20in%20Egypt%202005.pdf

Productive GPS topographic mapping for national development projects in Egypt, 2003 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20Top%5E_Surv%20GPS%202003.pdf

Proposed standards and specifications for GPS geodetic surveys in Egypt, 2003 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20GPS%20Standards%202003.pdf

Modernization plan of GPS in 21st century and its impacts on surveying applications, 2003 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20Modernization%20of%20GPS%202003.pdf

Efficiency of new solutions for surveying and mapping problems in integrated water resources management, 2003 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20Navig%20GPS%20Transf%202003.pdf

Establishment of precise geodetic control networks for updating the River Nile maps, 2003 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20Nile%5E_GPS%5E_Network%202003.pdf

A Precise Integrated GPS/Gravity Geoid Model for Egypt, 2002 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20SRI%5E_Geoid%202002.pdf

The Establishment of the First Modern Sea Level Monitoring System in Egypt, 2002 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20MSL%20System%20Egypt%202002.pdf

The magnitude and significance of long-term sea level rise in Egypt from a geodetic perspective, 2001 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20MSL%20Rise%20in%20Egypt%202001.pdf

Quality control measures for the Egyptian National Gravity Standardization Network, 2000 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20QC%20of%20ENGSN97%202000.pdf

Optimum geodetic datum transformation techniques for GPS surveys in Egypt, 2000 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20GPS%20Transformation%202000.pdf

Efficiency of GPS techniques in national applications, 1999
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20GPS%20in%20Nat%5E_Project%201999.pdf

Increasing the reliability of GPS geodetic networks, 1995 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20Outliers%20in%20GPS%201995.pdf

A method for detecting no-check observations in GPS networks, 1992 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20GPS%20No%5E_Check%201992.pdf

On the use of pseudo-Kinematic GPS satellite positioning technology in surveying reclaimed lands in Egypt, 1992 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20Pseudo%5E_Kin%20GPS%201992.pdf


رابعا: المقالات العلمية:

The Egyptian National Gravity Standardization Network (ENGSN97), 2001 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%5E_Papers/Dawod%20Article%5E_ENGSN97%202001.pdf

دقة أجهزة النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع GPS المحمولة يدويا وتطبيقاتها في بناء نظم المعلومات الجغرافية GIS ، 2008 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Dawod%20Article%5E_GPS%20Handy%202008.pdf


________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بحث باللغة العربية - منشور2004 م- للدكتور سعد أبو راس الغامدي من جامعة أم القري بمكة المكرمة بعنوان: استخلاص شبكة التصريف السطحي باستعمال المعالجة الالية لبيانات صور الاقمار الصناعية: دراسة علي منطقة جبال نعمان.

الرابط (4 ميجا) في:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/Dr%5E_Saad%5E_Al%5E_Ghamdi%5E_RS.pdf
________________________________________________________________

ملف ممتاز يقدم باللغة العربية مقدمة عن: المساحة بالميزان ، وهو منقول عن الكاتب Director في موقع رابطة خريجي المساحة و الخرائط و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية بالجامعات المصرية:

الرابط (2 ميجا) في:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Levelling%20Ar.pdf
________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (9 نوفمبر 2009)

Yyamine قال:


> بالمناسبة ربما أجد مساعدة منكم و لو اني خرجت عن الموضوع, بودي أن أطلب منكم معلومات مدققة عن أنسطلسيون لبرنامج العملاق ArGIS.9.3.SLX وطلب أخر هو كيف أحصل على كراك.و تحياتي الخالصة لك و إلى جميع الساهرين على نشر العلم ومساعدة الأخرين. و السلام


 
الرد في الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t40755.html


----------



## د جمعة داود (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ملف تقديمي ممتاز – باور بوينت – باللغة العربية مكون من 124 شريحة *للدكتورة صفية جابر عيد *مدرسة مقرر الخرائط المعاصرة بجامعة دمشق للعام الدراسي 2007 – 2008م. 

الملف موجود – في 5 محاضرات تفصيلية – في موقع الموسوعة الجغرافية في الرابط: http://4geography.com/vb/showthread.php?p=5920#post5920 

وتم دمج المحاضرات الخمسة في ملف واحد ، ورفعه للمكتبة الرقمية في:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Modern%20Maps%20and%20Carography%20Ar.ppt

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ملف تقديمي ممتاز – باور بوينت – باللغة العربية مكون من 230 شريحة للدكتور رائد أحمد صالحة من الجامعة الاسلامية بغزة - فلسطين للعام الدراسي 2008 – 2009م عن: مناهج البحث الجغرافي ويضم الخطوات والقواعد الاساسية لاجراء بحث جغرافي سواء لمرحلة البكالوريوس أو الدراسات العليا. *ومع أن الملف يتعلق بالبحوث الجغرافية ألا أنه يقدم صورة رائعة عن خطوات اجراء أي بحث علمي بصفة عامة ، وهو ملف مفيد جدا لطلاب الدراسات العليا في أي تخصص.*

الملف موجود في موقع الجامعة في الرابط:
http://www.iugaza.edu.ps/emp/emp_folders/331/Research.ppt 

وتم رفعه للمكتبة الرقمية أيضا في الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Geographic%20Research%20Ar.ppt

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (28 ديسمبر 2009)

نقلا عن موقع الموسوعة الجغرافية في:
http://www.4geography.com/vb/t1493.html


مجموعة من المحاضرات (في صورة عروض تقديمية باوربوينت) عن تقنية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية، وهي للدكتور منيف بو حسون من سوريا:

المحاضرة الاولي:نظام المعلومات الجغرافي GIS (حجم الملف 2.5 ميجا)
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%201.ppt

المحاضرة الثانية: نبذة عن برنامج Arc GIS (حجم الملف 15.5 ميجا)
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%202.ppt

المحاضرة الثالثة: مصادر المعلومات الجغرافية (حجم الملف 7.5 ميجا)
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%203.ppt

المحاضرة الرابعة: ميادين تطبيقات نظام المعلومات الجغرافية (حجم الملف 13.5 ميجا)
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%204.ppt

المحاضرة الخامسة: ادخال نقاط GPS الي نظام المعلومات الجغرافية (حجم الملف 23.5 ميجا)
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%205.ppt

المحاضرة السادسة: المعالج الجغرافي المساعد - الجزء الاول (حجم الملف 16.5 ميجا)
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%206.ppt

المحاضرة السابعة: المعالج الجغرافي المساعد - الجزء الثاني (حجم الملف 11 ميجا)
 http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%207.ppt

المحاضرة الثامنة: مفهوم المشروع و أنماط الملفات (حجم الملف 22.5 ميجا)
 http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%208.ppt


ملحوظة هامة: الملفات محمية بكلمة مرور لعدم تعديلها !! عند فتح أي ملف: أضغط أمر "للقراءة فقط"

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (28 ديسمبر 2009)

موقعي الجديد علي سيرفر جامعة أم القري بمكة المكرمة يحتوي مكتبة رقمية كبيرة تضم بحوث و كتب و رسائل أكاديمية وملفات تدريبية (باللغتين العربية و الانجليزية) بالاضافة لملفات فيديو تدريبية في العديد من التطبيقات المساحية مثل GPS, GIS, Remote Sensing .... كما أن التحميل من هذا الموقع أسرع

الرابط:

http://www.uqu.edu.sa/gmmahmoud

بالتوفيق للجميع بمشيئة الله.


----------



## د جمعة داود (9 يناير 2010)

ثلاثة كتب باللغة العربية عن المساحة ، وهي من المقررات الدراسية بالتعليم الفني و المهني لوزارة التربية و التعليم الفلسطينية:
http://www.pcdc.edu.ps/Arabic/

الكتاب الاول:
المساحة و البناء – للصف الاول الثانوي – الجزء الاول
ويضم فصل عن المساحة و القياسات ، فصل عن مساحة الجنزير ، فصل عن الميزانية.
رابط المكتبة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/construction_landspace_applied.pdf​ 
الكتاب الثاني:
رسم المساحة و البناء – للصف الثاني الثانوي 
ويضم أساسيات الرسم بصفة عامة و تطبيقات الاوتوكاد 
رابط المكتبة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/construction_landspace_drawing.pdf​ 
الكتاب الثالث:
المساحة و البناء – للصف الثاني الثانوي – نظري و عملي
ويضم فصل عن جهاز الثيودليت ، فصل عن مساحة المضلعات (الترافرس) ، فصل عن جهاز المحطة الشاملة Total Station 
رابط المكتبة:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/construction_landspace_G12.pdf​ 

مجموعة كتب قيمة و مفيدة بالفعل.

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (23 يناير 2010)

حمدى احمد سيد قال:


> ممكن معلومات عن لايكا 1200


 
السلام عليكم
أبحث في المكتبة و ستجد الكثير عن هذا الجهاز ، فمثلا:

عرض باوربوينت لجهاز المحطة الشاملة ماركة Lieca موديل 303 – د. معن حبيب 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Lieca%201200%20TS%20Ar.ppsx​ 
فحص ومعايرة و استخدام المحطة الشاملة ماركة Lieca موديل 1200 – م. أحمد بن علوان عقيل
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/lieca%201200%20calibrat%20AR.pdf

ثلاثة ملفات فيديو (بحجم 14 ميجابايت) للمهندس / محمد عبد الوهاب لشرح استخدام الجهاز المساحي المحطة المتكاملة Total Station من إنتاج شركة ليكا Lieca موديل 1200 

الروابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Leica%201200_1.wmv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Leica%201200_2.wmv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Leica%201200_3.wmv

برنامج محاكاة (برنامج تدريبي) لاستخدام أجهزة الجي بي إس من إنتاج شركة ليكا السويسرية موديل 1200(حجم الملف المضغوط حوالي 20 ميجا!):

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Lieca%20GPS1200%20Simulat.zip


برنامج محاكاة (برنامج تدريبي) لاستخدام أجهزة المحطة الشاملة Total Station من إنتاج شركة ليكا السويسرية موديل 1200 (حجم الملف المضغوط حوالي 20 ميجا!):

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Lieca%20TPS1200%20Simulat.zip

بالتوفيق بمشيئة الله.


________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (30 يناير 2010)

بحوث جديدة:

الاستشعار عن بعد و تطبيقاته في التخطيط العمراني
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/RS_Planning%20Qatar%20Ar1994.pdf

الخريطة الجيومورفية لأرخبيل جزر حوار (البحرين) و توابعها
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Papers/Bahrain%20Geomorphology%20Map%20Ar2004.pdf


Hazards influencing coastal plains management along the Eastern stretch of the Gulf of Suez, Using remote sensing and GIS
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/Hazards%20Eastern%20Gulf%20of%20Suez%20RS_GIS%202008.pdf

Toward An Intelligent Informative System to Determine Locations Paths in Doha City
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/Torrist%20Informative%20System%20in%20Qatar%202008.pdf

Water resources assessment at El-Arish area, Using remote sensing and GIS, North Sinai, Egypt
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/Water_Resources%20Arish%20GIS_RS%202008.pdf

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## م/غيلان (15 فبراير 2010)

:28:الف الف شكر يااخي

ولو تسمحلي هذه بعض الروابط مفيده جدا للمهندس المدني 


http://www.filecrop.com/reinforced-concrete-design-bs8110.html

http://www.al7ra.com/vb/al7ra-45503/

http://www.ebooksdownloadfree.com/r...GN+OF+REINFORCED+CONCRETE+BUILDINGS+TO+BS8110

http://www.pdf-search-engine.com/reinforced-concrete-design-bs-8110-pdf-3.html



http://www.freesoftware.com.my/links/links.htm

http://www.freebookspot.in/


----------



## د جمعة داود (16 فبراير 2010)

كنز أكثر من رائع لمهندسي المساحة: مجموعة محاضرات باللغة العربية للاستاذ الدكتور سعيد المغربي من كلية الهندسة بجامعة الازهر بمصر تتناول أساسيات علم المساحة و أجهزته و تطبيقاته.

عشرة محاضرات كل محاضرة لها ملف pdf وملف فيديو ، هي محاضرات أنتشرت بسرعة و موجودة في عدة مواقع علي الانترنت ورأينا ضمها للمكتبة الرقمية المساحية المجانية ليستفيد منها أكبر عدد من المعندسين و الفنيين. 

محاضرة 1: مقدمة في علم المساحة (جزء 1 في ملف واحد)
محاضرة 2: قياس الاطوال و المسافات (جزء 1 في ملفين + جزء 2 في ملفين + جزء 3 في ملف واحد)
محاضرة 3: المساحات و تقسيم الاراضي (جزأين كل جزء في ملف واحد)
محاضرة 4: أعمال الترافرسات (جزء 1 في ملفين + جزء 2 في ملف واحد + جزء 3 في ملف واحد)
محاضرة 5: الميزانية الهندسية (3 أجزاء كل جزء في ملفين + جزء واحد لشرح العملي)
محاضرة 6: جهاز الثيودليت (جزء 1 في ملفين + جزء 2 في ملف واحد)
محاضرة 7: حساب الحجوم (جزء 1 في ملف واحد + جزء 2 في ملفين)
محاضرة 8: الخرائط الطبوغرافية (3 أجزاء كل جزء في ملفين)
محاضرة 9: نظم ترقيم الخرائط في مصر (جزء 1 في ملف واحد + جزء 2 في ملفين)
محاضرة 10: كيفية حل المسائل المساحية (جزء 1 في ملف واحد + جزء 2 في ملفين)


ملاحظات:

1- ملفات الفيديو حجمها كبير (من 50 الي 90 ميجا!) وتم تقسيم كل ملف الي أجزاء مضغوطة كل جزء 30 ميجا فقط ويلزم تحميل download جميع أجزاء الملف الواحد ثم استخدام برنامج winrar لاعادة دمج الاجزاء وانتاج ملف الفيديو الاصلي لكل محاضرة.

2- مثال للملفات: المحاضرة 6 الجزء الاول مكونة من ملفين:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Survey_Vedio/SAID%20ELMAGHRABY%20Lect_6%20Theodlite_1.part1.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Survey_Vedio/SAID%20ELMAGHRABY%20Lect_6%20Theodlite_1.part2.rar

بعد تحميلهما و اعادة دمجهما ببرنامج winrar سينتج ملف فيديو (حجمه 92.8 ) أسمه: Said Almagraphby Lect_4 Traversing_1

3 ملفات pdf محمية بكلمة سر password وهي: dias 

جميع المحاضرات موجودة في مجلد:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Survey_Vedio

لا تنسونا (أ.د. سعيد المغربي و أنا) من صالح دعائكم.

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open

ملحوظة:
توجد نسخة أخري من هذه الملفات في رابط اخر علي الانترنت في:
http://www.4shared.com/dir/8940729/b3d85f4f/sharing.html


----------



## د جمعة داود (16 فبراير 2010)

مذكرة تقديمية بسيطة باللغة العربية (26 صفحة) عن أساسيات منظومة تحديد المواقع الجي بي أس للاستاذ / صباح حسين علي من مركز التحسس النائي بجامعة الموصل بالعراق.

رابط موقت:

http://www.4shared.com/file/222010612/e1519bad/sabah-GPS.html

رابط المكتبة:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/sabah-GPS.doc​ 

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (21 فبراير 2010)

الصعيدى 3m قال:


> شكراااااااااا
> ويا ترى فى مجال معرفة مساحه بحريه
> نفسى اشتغل مساح بحرى ومش عارف ازى
> ارجو الرد


 
السلام عليكم
يمكنك معرفة الكثير من المعلومات عن المساحة البحرية من:

1- باب المساحة البحرية في منتدي الهندسة المساحية في الرابط:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/montada-f3/

2- باب المساحة البحرية في رابطة خريجي المساحة بالجامعات المصرية في الرابط:
http://mesa7a.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=9

أطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق بمشيئة الله.


----------



## د جمعة داود (28 فبراير 2010)

من محتويات المكتبة:


مجلد يضم 17 من الدروس التدريبية باللغة العربية لبعض تطبيقات برامج Arc GIS, Global Mapper, Google Earth, and Surfer وهي مجموعة من الشروحات العربية الموجودة علي الانترنت قمت بتجميعهم في مجلد واحد لتعم الاستفادة :

وتشمل الملفات:
1- الإرجاع الجغرافي داخل Arc Map 
2- إنشاء الطبقات في Arc Cataloge 
3- إنشاء التوبولوجي في Arc GIS 
4- تحويل الإحداثيات من و إلي نظام UTM 
5- إنشاء خريطة كنتورية باستخدام ملا من Google Earth & Arc GIS 
6- خطوات التكامل بين برامج Global Mapper, Arc GIS, Google Earth 
7- الخريطة الكنتورية باستخدام برامج Global Mapper & Google Earth 
8- حساب التغير في المساحة باستخدام Global Mapper 
9- عمل المجسمات في Arc GIS 
10- نماذج الارتفاعات الرقمية و التحليل المكاني في Arc GIS 
11- دقة إحداثيات Google Earth 
12- مانوال تشغيل برنامج Global Mapper 
13- بعض الأساليب الإحصائية في Arc Map 
14- إنشاء طبقة علي Google Earth 
15- تأثير اختلاف المراجع الجيوديسية علي فروق الإحداثيات
16- إنشاء الخريطة الكنتورية في Surfer 
17- تصميم واجهة برمجية بلغة VBA لبرنامج Arc GIS 

فلندعو للسادة التالي أسماؤهم الذين قدموا هذه الدروس لوجه الله تعالي ، جزاهم الله عنا خير الجزاء: علي طلبة – محمد جميل – هيثم شوقي – رمضان الشافعي – ياسر نور الدين – فهد المطلق.

رابط المجلد:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Ar%7C_Lessons


وجميع هذه الدروس مجمعة في ملف PDF واحد (حجمه 27 ميجابايت !!) في الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Ar%7C_Lessons/Collected%20Ar%7C_Lessons%20ALL.pdf

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 يونيو 2010)

*مجموعة كتب رائعه وباللغة العربية للاستاذ الدكتور محمد رشاد الدين مصطفي أستاذ المساحة و الجيوديسيا بكلية الهندسة جامعة الاسكندرية جزاه الله عنا كل خير و أثابه الجنة:*​

*علم الفلك والجيوديسيا (191 صفحة ، 12 ميجا):*
*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Astronomy%20Ar.pdf*

*اسقاط الخرائط (105 صفحة ، 18 ميجا):*
*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Map%20Projection%20Dr%5E_Rashad%20Ar%202.pdf*

*الترافرسات (65 صفحة ، 4 ميجا):*
*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Traverses%20Ar.pdf*

*ضبط الشبكات الجيوديسية بطريقة تغير الاحداثيات (21 صفحة ، 4 ميجا):*
*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20G%5E_Net%20Adjust%20Ar.pdf*

*حساب المساحات وتقسيم الاراضي و تعديل الحدود (75 صفحة ، 3 ميجا):*
*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Areas%20Ar.pdf*

*حساب الحجوم و الكميات في الهندسة المدنية (153 صفحة ، 8 ميجا):*
*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Volumes%20Ar.pdf*

*الطرق الدقيقة لرصد الزوايا الافقية:*

*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%5E_Horizontal%5E_Angles%20Ar.pdf*

*المنحنيات الافقية البسيطة و المركبة و العكسية (115 صفحة ، حجم الملف 17 ميجا):*
*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%5E_Horizontal%5E_Curves%20Ar.pdf*

*المنحنيات الرأسية **(60 صفحة ، حجم الملف 9 ميجا)**:*

*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%5E_Vertical%5E_Curves%20Ar.pdf*

*مساحة الانفاق و المنتجم **(31 صفحة ، حجم الملف 6 ميجا)**:*

*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%5E_Tunnel%5E_Survey%20Ar.pdf*

*حساب تحركات المنشئات **(40 صفحة ، حجم الملف 9 ميجا)**:*

*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%5E_Structure%5E_Monitoring%20Ar.pdf*


*النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع: الجي بي اس و استخداماناته في المساحة و الجيوديسيا (حجم الملف 11 ميجا):*
*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/GPS%20Ar%20Mohamed%20Rashad.pdf*


*فجزاه الله عنا كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناته.*

*________________*
*لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل **download** ثم أختر أمر حفظ **save** و لا تختر أمر فتح **open*


----------



## د جمعة داود (14 يونيو 2010)

الرابط التالي لكتاب باللغة العربية بعنوان: 

معالجة صور الاستشعار عن بعد الرقمية باستخدام برنامج الويس ILWIS 

الكتاب للاستاذ الدكتور *محمد عبد الله محمد الصالح* من قسم الجغرافيا بكلية الاداب بجامعة الملك سعود بالرياض - المملكة العربية السعودية. والكتاب مكون من 168 صفحة وبتاريخ 1431 هـ 2010م 

http://faculty.ksu.edu.sa/geography-alsaleh/Documents/Image_Processing_Using_ILWIS.pdf

علما بأن برنامج ILWIS هو برنامج مجاني مفتوح المصدر يمكن تحميله مجانا من موقع:
http://www.ilwis.org/open_source_gis_ilwis_download.htm
وخطوات التحميل مشروحة بالتفصيل في صفحة 15 من الكتاب.

جزي الله خيرا أستاذنا الفاضل علي هذه اللفتة العلمية الطيبة و الرائدة من اتاحته لكتابة الحديث مجانا


----------



## د جمعة داود (14 يونيو 2010)

ملفين فيديو يشرحان كيفية ايجاد أقصر مسار أو أقصر طريق بين نقطتين من خلال جزء تحليل الشبكات Network Analyst في برنامج Arc GIS :

الملف الاول (35 ميجا) لايجاد أقصر طريق:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Network%20Analysis%201.wmv

الملف الثاني (26 ميجا) لحل مشاكل الشبكة:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Network%20Analysis%202.wmv

لا تنسونا من دعائكم بظاهر الغيب.

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*برامج مساحة و مدني*

السلام عليكم

الرابط التالي لموقع منتديات مصراوي وبه صفحة "أرشيف الهندسة المدنية" والتي تعرض عدد كبير من الكتب و ملفات الفيديو التعليمية وأيضا برامج الحسابات:

http://www.almassrawy.com/forum/archive/index.php/f-61.html

من البرامج المعروضة - والتي يمكن تحميلها - الاتي:

اسطوانة تعليم AutoCAD 2007
برنامج Freehand
اسطونات تعلمية لساب 2000
sewercad.v5.6
ScenePD v4.0.3.0 لتصميم الطرق
AXCAD 2007 full
Global Earthquake Explorer
watercad.v8
برنامج Cadu Plus للتوفيق بين أطوال التسليح
فيديو تعليم أوتوكاد
برنامج autocad 2010 للتحميل
برنامج MicroBeam 4.10 يقوم بتحليل Beams
AUTOCAD Mechanical, Electrical, Plumbing (MEP) 2009 Full 2 DVDs ISO
بدون تنصيب Autocad 2008
Autocad 2009 ISO for 32bit architecture
ليكا 1203
برنامج برنامج للتحليل الانشائي a.t.i.r v12
برنامج للحصر Estimate Master
AutoCAD Civil 3D 2009
برنامج Prokon Structural Design & Analysis 2004
برنامج mapinfo
رنامج AchiCad
فيديو عربي شرح Leica 1200 totalstation
تحويل الاحداثيات WGS84 من ملف txt إلى ملف Kml
فيديو تعليم استخدام جهاز Topcon GTS 720
*Autodesk AutoCAD 2010*
برنامج Global.Mapper.v10.02
محاضره للاستاذ الدكتور سعيد المغربى استاذ المساحة
تعليم فلاش لبرنامج Autodesk Land Desktop
Sap2000 Advanced V11.0.4 + Crack
Autodesk Revit Structure 2010
لتحويل الإحداثيات المصرية من الإحداثيات الجغرافية إلي الإحداثيات المترية علي النظام ا
برنامج sdr xp
برنامج Leica Cycloneالمساحة
شرح برنامج trimble geomatic office
كورس AutoCad 2009 بالصوت والصوره باللغه العربيه
شرح أستعمال total station topcon gts720
شرح توتال set 510
شرح التيودوليت كاملاً واغراض استخدامه للتحميل
Autodesk Land desk
شرح فيديو لجهاز power set
*Leica Geo Office*

بالتوفيق للجميع بمشيئة الله.


----------



## د جمعة داود (10 نوفمبر 2010)

كتيب شرح جهاز GPS من شركة ليكا موديل 500  (الكتيب بالانجليزية) ، ومع أنه جهاز قديم بعض الشئ الا أن البعض مازال يستخدمه وربما يفيده هذا الكتيب:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Lieca%20500%20User%20Manual.pdf

ملف مضغوط به برنامج محاكاه تدريبي أو تعليمي Simulator لجهاز GPS من شركة ليكا موديل 500 ، وبعد تنصيب البرنامج يمكنك أن تحاكي تشغيل الجهاز كما لو كنت تستخدمه فعلا:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/gps500%5E_simulation.zip

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كتابان جديدان – باللغة الانجليزية – في تقنيتي الاستشعار عن بعد و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية:

الكتاب الاول – عام 2008م وحجم الملف 32 ميجا ، بعنوان:
Textbook of Remote Sensing and Geographic Information Systems
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/TextBook%20of%20RS%20and%20GIS%202008.pdf

الكتاب الثاني – عام 2008م وحجم الملف 11 ميجا ، بعنوان:
Remote Sensing for Urban and Subarban Areas
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%20for%20Uraban%20Areas.pdf

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 ديسمبر 2010)

ملف باللغة العربية يشرح بالصور كيفية تنفيذ أمر الانحدار Slope في برنامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية Arc GIS بالاعتماد علي نموذج الارتفاعات الرقمية DEM من نوع SRTM 3 وهو نموذج عالمي مجاني متاح علي الانترنت:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Slope%20in%20Arc%20GIS.pdf

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كتيب شرح جهاز GPS من شركة ليكا موديل 500  (الكتيب بالانجليزية) ، ومع أنه جهاز قديم بعض الشئ الا أن البعض مازال يستخدمه وربما يفيده هذا الكتيب:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Lieca%20500%20User%20Manual.pdf

ملف مضغوط به برنامج محاكاه تدريبي أو تعليمي Simulator لجهاز GPS من شركة ليكا موديل 500 ، وبعد تنصيب البرنامج يمكنك أن تحاكي تشغيل الجهاز كما لو كنت تستخدمه فعلا:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/gps500%5E_simulation.zip

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 ديسمبر 2010)

من موقع الموسوعة العربية لعلوم الحاسب: 16 درسا تعليميا - باللغة العربية و الصور - للاستاذ نشأت سمعان لشرح برنامج الاستشعار عن بعد Erdase Imagine 

http://www.ar-encyclopedia.com/modules/xfsection/index.php?category=17​تم ضمهم في ملف واحد مضغوط (8 ميجا) ورفعه للمكتبة الرقمية كرابط دائم في:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/Erdas%20Ar%5E_Lesson.rar​
بالتوفيق للجميع بمشيئة الله.

_________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 ديسمبر 2010)

مجموعة جديدة من الكتب المساحية باللغة العربية لسعادة الاستاذ الدكتور محمد رشاد الدين مصطفي والمجموعة كاملة في مجلد واحد علي موقع 4shared في الرابط: 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/p1pPmdXY/sharing.html

وتم رفعها أيضا للمكتبة الرقمية للمنتدي لتكون علي رابط دائم و ليستفيد منها أكبر عدد من الاخوة و الاخوات الطلاب و المهندسين:

المساحة الجوية التصويرية (255 صفحة – حجم الملف 45 ميجابايت):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Photogrammetry%5E_Ar.pdf

القياس الالكتروني للمسافات (108 صفحة – حجم الملف 27 ميجابايت):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20EDM%5E_Ar.pdf



نظرية الاخطاء و تطبيقاتها في المساحة (120 صفحة – حجم الملف 17 ميجابايت):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Errors%5E_Ar.pdf

الارتباط بين نتائج الارصاد (17 صفحة – حجم الملف 2 ميجابايت):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Corrlation%20Ar.pdf

جبر المصفوفات وتصحيحات الارصاد المساحية (32 صفحة – حجم الملف 3 ميجابايت):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Matrices%5E_Ar.pdf

جزي الله أستاذنا الفاضل عنا خير الجزاء و جعله في ميزان حسناته.

_________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (13 ديسمبر 2010)

نقلا عن موقع طلاب كلية هندسة شبرا في الرابط:
http://4shoubra.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=107

مجموعة محاضرات (6 حتي الان) فيديو باللغة العربية عن نظرية الاخطاء وضبط الارصاد Thory of Errors and Adjustment لللاستاذة الدكتورة / مني سعد من قسم الهندسة المساحية بكلية الهندسة بشرا – جامعة بنها – مصر ، فجزاها الله عنا خير الجزاء:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dr%5E_Mona%5E_Vedio/Dr%5E_Mona%5E_Error%5E_1.wmv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dr%5E_Mona%5E_Vedio/Dr%5E_Mona%5E_Error%5E_2.wmv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dr%5E_Mona%5E_Vedio/Dr%5E_Mona%5E_Error%5E_3.wmv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dr%5E_Mona%5E_Vedio/Dr%5E_Mona%5E_Error%5E_4.wmv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dr%5E_Mona%5E_Vedio/Dr%5E_Mona%5E_Error%5E_5.wmv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dr%5E_Mona%5E_Vedio/Dr%5E_Mona%5E_Error%5E_6.wmv

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (13 ديسمبر 2010)

نقلا عن موقع طلاب كلية هندسة شبرا في الرابط:
http://4shoubra.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7806http://4shoubra.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=107 

ملف مضغوط يحتوي مجموعة محاضرات (15 ملف باوربوينت) باللغة الانجليزية عن اسقاط الخرائط Map Projection للاستاذ الدكتور / عبد الله أحمد سعد من قسم الهندسة المساحية بكلية الهندسة بشرا – جامعة بنها – مصر ، فجزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/MAP%20PROJECTION%20Dr%5E_A%5E_Saad.rar


________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (13 ديسمبر 2010)

نقلا عن موقع طلاب كلية هندسة شبرا في الرابط:
http://4shoubra.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9204

عرض باوربوينت باللغة الانجليزية عن المساحة البحرية Marin Surveying لبعض طلاب قسم الهندسة المساحية بكلية الهندسة بشرا – جامعة بنها – مصر ، فجزاهم الله عنا خير الجزاء:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/view.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Introduction%20to%20marine%20surveying.pptx

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (13 ديسمبر 2010)

نقلا عن موقع طلاب كلية هندسة شبرا في الرابط:
http://4shoubra.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9401

محاضرة في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية عن كيفية عمل خريطة كنتورية على GIS من خريطة ماخوذة من ال google earth:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/view.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Contour%20by%20GIS%5E_Google.ppt

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (20 فبراير 2011)

*رسائل ماجستير باللغة العربية*

نقلا عن منتدي الهندسة المساحية:


مجموعة من رسائل الماجستير و الدكتوراه باللغة العربية ، وهي ان كانت من أقسام الجغرافيا الا أنها تتعلق بتطبيقات *تقنيات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية GIS و الاستشعار عن بعد RS ونماذج الارتفاعات الرقمية DTM و الخرائط* ، وربما تكون مفيدة حتي للمهندسين. وتم وضعهم في مجلد واحد في الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/browse.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC


محتويات المجلد:


تطبيق نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في بناء قاعدة معلومات للخصائص المورفومترية ومدلولاتها الهيدرولوجية في حوض وادي يلملم – السعودية ، عام 1431 هـ (حجم الملف 7 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/DTM%20Morphometry%201431.pdf

الجريان السطحي و مخاطره السيلية في الحوض الاعلي لوادي عرنة شرق مكة المكرمة بوسائل الاستشعار عن بعد و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – السعودية ، عام 1431 هـ ، (حجم الملف 6 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/Makkah%20Floods%201431.pdf

التباين المكاني لانواع الكثافات السكانية في محافظة بغداد باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – العراق ، عام 2007 م (حجم الملف 6 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/GIS%5E_Population%5E_Iraq%202007.pdf

توزيع الخدمات العامة و تخطيطها في بلدة طمون بمحافظة طوباس بالاستعانة بنظم المعلومات الجغرافية – فلسطين ، عام 2007 م (حجم الملف 5 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/GIS%5E_Public%5E_Services%20Plastine%202007.pdf

التوزيع المكاني لحوادث الحريق في مدينة مكة المكرمة مع بيان اهمية نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في متابعة سلامة المنشئات – السعودية ، عام 2005 م (حجم الملف 11 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/Makkah%20Fire%20sites%202005.pdf

كفاءة التوزيع المكاني لمراكز الصحة العامة في مدينة الفلوجة باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – العراق ، عام 2009 م (حجم الملف 0.5 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/Iraq%20GIS%20Hospitals%202009.pdf

التوزيع الجغرافي الحالي و المثالي للمدارس الاعدادية في مدينة اربيل: دراسة مقارنة باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – العراق ، عام 2006 م (حجم الملف 10 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/Iraq%20GIS%20Schools%202006.pdf

مصادر مياه الشرب ومشكلاتها في منطقة الباحة – السعودية ، عام 1430 هـ (حجم الملف 28 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/Bahaa%20Water%201430.pdf

الزراعة بحوض وادي نعمان بمنطقة مكة المكرمة من عام 1390 الي عام 1426 هـ ، السعودية ، عام 1428 هـ ، (حجم الملف 5 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/Makkah%20Agriculyure%201428.pdf

الاسواق في مدينة مكة المكرمة: دراسة في النشأة و التطور و التوزيع – السعودية ، عام 1430 هـ، (حجم الملف 5 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/Makkah%20Markets%201430.pdf

المجمع الحضري لمدينة المنصورة: دراسة تحليلية لبعض الخصائص السكانية و العمرانية – مصر ، عام 2005 م ، (حجم الملف 3 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/Mansoura%20Egypt%202005.pdf

أنماط العمران بمدينة المنيا وفقا لجودة الحياه الحضرية: دراسة كارتوجرافية – مصر ، عام 2000 م، (حجم الملف 5 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/Menia%20Egypt%202000.pdf

جغرافية التنمية البشرية في محافظة قنا – مصر ، عام 2001 م ، (حجم الملف 8 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/Qena%20development%202001.pdf

أهمية و دور الامن الحضري في الحد من الجريمة في المدن الفلسطينية: دراسة تحليلية لمدينة نابلس – فلسطين ، عام 2007 م (حجم الملف 1 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/Security%20in%20Palstine%202007.pdf

مستوي المعيشة في القري جنوب مدينة مكة المكرمة – السعودية ، عام 1428 هـ ، (حجم الملف 6 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/South%20Makkah%201428.pdf

الشقق المفروشة في مدينة الطائف – السعودية ، عام 1430 هـ ، (حجم الملف 5 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/Taif%20Houses%201430.pdf

النقل و دوره في التنمية الاقتصادية في محافظة البحر الاحمر – مصر ، عام 2001 م ، (حجم الملف 16 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/MSC%20and%20PHD%20in%20Surveying/Ar%5E_MSC/Transportation%20Red%20Sea%202001.pdf

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مجموعة جديدة من الكتب المساحية باللغة الانجليزية:

Geodesy
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Books%5E_En/Geodesy%20TORGE%5E_1991.pdf

Geodesy and Gravity
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Books%5E_En/Geodesy%5E_and%5E_Gravity%201996.pdf

Physical Geodesy
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Books%5E_En/Physical%20Geodesy%20MORITZ%5E_2005.pdf

GIS, Environmntal Modeling, and Engineering
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Books%5E_En/GIS%20Environmental%20Modeling%20and%20Engineering%202010.pdf

________________
لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل download ثم أختر أمر حفظ save و لا تختر أمر فتح open

تم رفع نسخة من كتاب الدكتور محمد عبد الله محمد الصالح بعنوان: معالجة صور الاستشعار عن بعد الرقمية باستخدام برنامج الويس ILWIS وهو الكتاب الموجود بالرابط الاصلي في:

http://faculty.ksu.edu.sa/geography-alsaleh/Documents/Image_Processing_Using_ILWIS.pdf

الي موقع المكتبة الرقمية (حجم الملف 17 ميجا) في الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/Image%5E_Processing%5E_Using%5E_ILWIS%20Ar.pdf

علما بأن برنامج ILWIS هو برنامج مجاني مفتوح المصدر يمكن تحميله مجانا من موقع:
http://www.ilwis.org/open_source_gis_ilwis_download.htm

وأيضا تم رفعه للمكتبة (الاصدار 3.7 و حجم الملف المضعود 18 ميجا) في الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%20ilwis%5E_3%5E_7%20software.zip


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

بحوث جديدة:

GPS/GIS Technology to Provide Sustainable Solutions
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Papers2010/GPS%5E_GIS%20integeration%202010.pdf

Application Research of GPS Based on Google Earth Platform
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Papers2010/GPS%20vs%20Google%20Earth%202009.pdf

Clarifying the Relationship between Quality of Global Positioning System Data and Precision of Positioning
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Papers2010/GPS%20quality%20vs%20precision%202010.pdf

Evaluation and Adaptation of the EGM2008 Geopotential Model along the Northern Nile Valley, Egypt: Case Study
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Papers2010/Dawod%20EGM2008%20at%20ASCE%202010.pdf

A GIS-based model for urban flood inundation
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Papers2010/GIS%5E_Urban%20Floods%202009.pdf

Flash flood prediction using an uncalibrated hydrological model and radar rainfall data in a Mediterranean watershed under changing hydrological conditions
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Papers2010/Flood%20Prediction%202010.pdf

Spatial distribution of soil hydro-physical properties and morphometric analysis
of a rainfed watershed as a tool for sustainable land use planning
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Papers2010/Flood%20and%20land%20use%20planning%202009.pdf

Effects of DEM sources on hydrologic applications
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Papers2010/Flood%20and%20DEM%20effect%202010.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

من مجموعة كتب الاستاذ الدكتور / محمد رشاد الدين مصطفي

ملف - باللغة العربية - لموضوعات مختارة في علوم الجيوديسيا (127 صفحة ، حجم الملف 25 ميجا):

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%5E_Geodesy%20Ar.pdf

ملف - باللغة الانجليزية - يضم مجموعة مخنارة من موضوعات الجيوديسيا المتقدمة (117 صفحة ، حجم الملف 26 ميجا):

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Higher%20Geodesy%20En.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

ملف مبسط يشرح بالصور كيفية تحويل ملف أوتوكاد الي طبقة shapfiles في برنامج Arc Map:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Convert%20DWG%20to%20shapfile.pdf

___________________________________________________


مجموعة جديدة من الكتب المساحية باللغة العربية لسعادة الاستاذ الدكتور محمد رشاد الدين مصطفي والمجموعة كاملة في مجلد واحد علي موقع 4shared في الرابط: 

4shared.com /dir/p1pPmdXY/sharing.html

وتم رفعها أيضا للمكتبة الرقمية للمنتدي لتكون علي رابط دائم و ليستفيد منها أكبر عدد من الاخوة و الاخوات الطلاب و المهندسين:

المساحة الجوية التصويرية (255 صفحة – حجم الملف 45 ميجابايت):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Photogrammetry%5E_Ar.pdf

القياس الالكتروني للمسافات (108 صفحة – حجم الملف 27 ميجابايت):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20EDM%5E_Ar.pdf

نظرية الاخطاء و تطبيقاتها في المساحة (120 صفحة – حجم الملف 17 ميجابايت):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Errors%5E_Ar.pdf

الارتباط بين نتائج الارصاد (17 صفحة – حجم الملف 2 ميجابايت):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Corrlation%20Ar.pdf

جبر المصفوفات وتصحيحات الارصاد المساحية (32 صفحة – حجم الملف 3 ميجابايت):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Matrices%5E_Ar.pdf

جزي الله أستاذنا الفاضل عنا خير الجزاء و جعله في ميزان حسناته.


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

من موقع الموسوعة العربية لعلوم الحاسب: 26 درسا تعليميا - باللغة العربية و الصور - للاستاذ نشأت سمعان لشرح برنامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية Arc GIS 

http://www.ar-encyclopedia.com/modules/xfsection/index.php?category=16

تم ضمهم في ملف واحد مضغوط (9.5 ميجا) ورفعه للمكتبة الرقمية كرابط دائم في:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/ArcGIS%20Ar%5E_Lessons.rar

بالتوفيق للجميع بمشيئة الله.


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

من موقع الموسوعة العربية لعلوم الحاسب: 16 درسا تعليميا - باللغة العربية و الصور - للاستاذ نشأت سمعان لشرح برنامج الاستشعار عن بعد Erdase Imagine 

http://www.ar-encyclopedia.com/modules/xfsection/index.php?category=17

تم ضمهم في ملف واحد مضغوط (8 ميجا) ورفعه للمكتبة الرقمية كرابط دائم في:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/Erdas%20Ar%5E_Lesson.rar

بالتوفيق للجميع بمشيئة الله.

__________________________________________

ملفين لبرنامج Topcon Link الخاص بنقل البيانات للكمبيوتر من أجهزة المساحة انتاج شركة توبكون اليابانية. الاصدار الحالي لهذا البرنامج هو 7.5 بتاريخ فبراير 2010م ، ويمكن الحصول علي البرنامج مجانا من موقع الشركة لكننا أردنا ضمه للمكتبة للسهولة فقط:

الملف الاول هو البرنامج التنفيذي exe لتحميل البرنامج علي الكمبيوتر وحجمه 18 ميجابايت في الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Topcon%5E_Link%5E_7%5E_5%5E_Feb2010.exe

الملف الثاني – بصيغة pdf – وهو كتيب أو مانوال شرح تشغيل البرنامج باللغة الانجليزية في 247 صفحة وحجم الملف 8 ميجابايا في الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Topcon%5E_Link%5E_Manual.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

كتاب باللغة العربية (81 صفحة – 8 ميجا) عبارة عن دورة تدريبية للمهندس / فواز أحمد العنسي عن استخدام برنامج AutoCad Civil 3D في الطرق:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/AutoCAD%20Civil%5E_3D%5E_Roads%202009%20Ar.pdf

كتاب باللغة الانجليزية ( 632 صفحة – 4 ميجا) لعام 2006م عن التطبيقات الاحصائية و ضبط الارصاد المساحية:
Adhustment Computations: Spatial DataAnalysis

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Adjustment%20Computations%202006.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

كتيب شرح جهاز GPS من شركة ليكا موديل 500 (الكتيب بالانجليزية) ، ومع أنه جهاز قديم بعض الشئ الا أن البعض مازال يستخدمه وربما يفيده هذا الكتيب:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Lieca%20500%20User%20Manual.pdf

ملف مضغوط به برنامج محاكاه تدريبي أو تعليمي Simulator لجهاز GPS من شركة ليكا موديل 500 ، وبعد تنصيب البرنامج يمكنك أن تحاكي تشغيل الجهاز كما لو كنت تستخدمه فعلا:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/gps500%5E_simulation.zip


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مجموعة من البحوث العلمية الحديثة (2010 ، 2011 م ) باللغة الانجليزية في تطبيقات الاستشعار عن بعد وخاصة الطرق الحديثة في التصنيف Classification و دمج الصور المختلفة Image Fusion وأيضا المسح Scanning وبالاخص تقنية LiDAR الحديثة. 

البحوث من مجلات عالمية لها اشتراك مالي رأينا أن نرفعها للمكتبة للاستفادة منها وخاصة لطلاب الدراسات العليا في هذا التخصص وتم جمعهم في مجلد جديد بالمكتبة في الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/browse.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers

البحوث (عددهم 18) المرفوعة حتي الان:

A study of supervised classification accuracy in fuzzy topological methods
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/Classification%20by%20Fuzzy%202011.pdf

Image change detection using Gaussian mixture model and genetic algorithm
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/Classification%20by%20Gentic%202010.pdf

An effective feature selection method for hyperspectral image classification based on genetic algorithm and support vector machine
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/Classification%20by%20Gentic%202011.pdf

Object-based image analysis through nonlinear scale-space filtering
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/Classification%20by%20NonLinear%20Filter%202010.pdf

An enhanced spatial and temporal adaptive reflectance fusion model for complex heterogeneous regions
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/Enhanced%20Fusion%20Model%202010.pdf

Improved classification of conservation tillage adoption using high temporal and
synthetic satellite imagery
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/Improved%20Classification%202011.pdf

Land degradation assessment by geo-spatially modeling different soil erodibility equations in a semi-arid catchment
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/Land%20Degradation%20Assesment%202010.pdf

Assessing the utility of airborne hyperspectral and LiDAR data for species distribution mapping in the coastal Pacific Northwest, Canada
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/LiDAR%20applications%202010.pdf

Bidirectional texture function of high resolution optical images of tropical forest: An approach using LiDAR hillshade simulations
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/LiDAR%20applications%202011.pdf

Extraction and motion estimation of vehicles in single-pass airborne LiDAR data towards urban traffic analysis
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/LiDAR%20applications%20in%20Traffic%202010.pdf

Relevance of airborne lidar and multispectral image data for urban scene classification using Random Forests
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/LiDAR%20classifications%202010.pdf

An image fusion algorithm based on multi-resolution decomposition for functional magnetic resonance images
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/multi%5E_resolution%20image%20fusion%202011.pdf

Rational function modeling for spaceborne SAR datasets
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/Rational%20Fusion%20Model%202010.pdf

Front detection on satellite images based on wavelet and evidence theory:
Application to the sea breeze fronts
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/RS%20and%20wavlet%20theory%202010.pdf

An integrated approach to hydro-geological lineament mapping of a semi-arid region of West Africa using Radarsat-1 and GIS
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/RS%20of%20RadarSat%5E_1%20Data%202010.pdf

Semi-automatic classification of tree species in different forest ecosystems by
spectral and geometric variables derived from Airborne Digital Sensor (ADS40)
and RC30 data
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/Semi%5E_Automatic%20Calssification%202011.pdf

Generation and evaluation of gross primary productivity using Landsat data
through blending with MODIS data
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/Spatial%20fusion%20model%202011.pdf

Status and future of laser scanning, synthetic aperture radar and hyperspectral
remote sensing data for forest biomass assessment
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%5E_Papers/Status%20of%20laser%20scaning%202010.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مجموعة من البرامج التدريبية (المحاكاه) وملفات شرح للاجهزة المساحية (باللغة العربية) مأخوذة من موقع المهندس هاني زكريا مدير شركة الجهات وكيل شركتي ترمبل و نيكون في السعودية ، ورابط موقع المهندس هاني في:4shared.com /dir/1_T5lYUI/sharing.html
ويحتوي ملفات مساحية أخري.

ملف باللغة العربية (60 صفحه و حجمه 5 ميجا) بعنوان: برنامج AP800 الخاص بتشغيل محطة الرصد موديلات DTM and NPL :
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%5E_TS%5E_Hany%5E_Zakaria/arabic%20nikon%20DTM%20%5E0%20NPL%20800.pdf

ملف باللغة العربية (63 صفحه و حجمه 3.5 ميجا) بعنوان: برنامج تشغيل محطة الرصد Nikon :
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%5E_TS%5E_Hany%5E_Zakaria/arabic%20Nikon%20NPL%20632%20%5EJ%20DTM%20352%20%5E0%20NIVO%20C.pdf

ملف باللغة العربية (49 صفحه و حجمه 2.5 ميجا) بعنوان: الدليل التشغيلي لجهاز جي بي أس ترمبل 5700 و برنامج التحليل TGO والملف من اعداد المهندس أحمد بن علوان عقيل:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%5E_TS%5E_Hany%5E_Zakaria/arabic%20Trimble5700%20Ahmed%20Elwan.pdf

ملف باللغة العربية (13 صفحه و حجمه 1.5 ميجا) بعنوان: شرح استخدام Trimble SCS900 Site Controller Software الخاص بأجهزة الجي بي أس ترمبل:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%5E_TS%5E_Hany%5E_Zakaria/Arabic%20Trimble%20SCS%20900.pdf

ملف باللغة العربية (26 صفحه و حجمه 0.5 ميجا) بعنوان: الاستخدام السريع لبرنامج Trimble TerraSyne Professional الخاص بأجهزة الجي بي أس (ترمبل) المخصصة لتطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%5E_TS%5E_Hany%5E_Zakaria/arabic%20trimble%20Terrasync%20for%20GIS%20applications.pdf

ملف باللغة العربية (55 صفحه و حجمه 2.5 ميجا) بعنوان: كتالوج الاستخدام لبرنامج Trimble Survey Controller الخاص بأجهزة التوتال استاشن ترمبل:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%5E_TS%5E_Hany%5E_Zakaria/arabic%20trimble%20Total%20Station%20with%20ACU.pdf

ملف باللغة العربية (70 صفحه و حجمه 3.0 ميجا) بعنوان: دليل الاستخدام السريع لجهاز التوتال استاشن ترمبل ، والملف من اعداد المهندس / أحمد مصطفي عاصم:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%5E_TS%5E_Hany%5E_Zakaria/arabic%20trimble%20Total%20Station%20with%20TCU%20.pdf

برنامج تدريب (محاكاه) لجهاز التوتال استاشن ترمبل موديل M3 ، وحجم البرنامج 6 ميجا:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%5E_TS%5E_Hany%5E_Zakaria/Trimble%20TS%5E_M3%20Simulator%5E_V1.0.exe

ملف باللغة الانجليزية (6 صفحات) لكيفية تنصيب و استخدام برنامج التدريب (المحاكاه) لجهاز التوتال استاشن ترمبل موديل M3 ، وحجم الملف 0.5 ميجا:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%5E_TS%5E_Hany%5E_Zakaria/Trimble%20TS%5E_M3%20Simulator.pdf


برنامجين تدريب (محاكاه) لجهاز التحكم الخاص بأجهزة الجي بي أس ترمبل موديل TSC v 12.44، وحجم البرنامج الاول 9 ميجا والثاني 4 ميجا:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%5E_TS%5E_Hany%5E_Zakaria/Trimble%20TSCv12%5E_44%20Installation%20Emulator.exe
والثاني:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%5E_TS%5E_Hany%5E_Zakaria/Trimble%20TSCv12%5E_44%20Language%20Pack%20Emulator%20English.exe

ملف مضغوط (zip file) يحتوي برنامج DXF Works v 1 الخاص بتحويل ملف أوتوكاد الي ملف نقاط بصيغة الاكسل ، وحجم الملف المضغوط 1 ميجا ويحتوي شرح باللغة العربية :
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/GPS%5E_TS%5E_Hany%5E_Zakaria/dxf%20works%201%20to%20Excel.zip


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

​كتابان جديدان – باللغة الانجليزية – في تقنيتي الاستشعار عن بعد و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية:

الكتاب الاول – عام 2008م وحجم الملف 32 ميجا ، بعنوان:
Textbook of Remote Sensing and Geographic Information Systems
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/TextBook%20of%20RS%20and%20GIS%202008.pdf

الكتاب الثاني – عام 2008م وحجم الملف 11 ميجا ، بعنوان:
Remote Sensing for Urban and Subarban Areas
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Remote%20Sensing%20Applications/RS%20for%20Uraban%20Areas.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شرح رائع بالفيديو وباللغة العربية لبرنامج اوتوكاد 2010 للمهندس/ محمود عبد الرازق (المحاضر بكلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة بمصر) يتميز بالسهولة و فى نفس الوقت بأسلوب غير تقليدى مركز على استخدام طرق حديثة و سريعة للرسم. والملفات أصلا موجودة في الرابط:
4shared.com /dir/22301504/6a4215fc/sharing.html

الا أننا رأينا رفعها ضمن محتويات المكتبة الرقمية للمنتدي كرابط دائم بالاضافة للرابط المؤقت ، وتم رفع الملفات في مجلد واحد في الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/browse.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/ACAD2010%5E_Vedio

و أسماء الملفات مرتبة طبقا لأيام هذه الدورة التدريبية ، مثلا day1-1, day 1-2, day1-3 ….etc بحيث يمكن تتبع الدروس طبقا لوضعها ووقتها الصحيح في الدورة.

بعض ملفات الفيديو بصيغة wmv والتي يمكن فتحها بأي برنامج وسائط مثل Window Media Player بينما بعض الملفات الأخري بصيغة avi والتي ان تم فتحها بأي برنامج تتحول الي ملفات صوت فقط ولا يمكن رؤية الصورة لأنها تحتاج لبرنامج VLC Player لعرضها بصورة سليمة ، وهذا البرنامج مجاني علي الانترنت وقد تم وضع نسخة منه في نفس المجلد في الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/ACAD2010%5E_Vedio/VLC%20Player%201.1%20for%20AVI%5E_Vedio.exe

كما يوجد ملف واحد بصيغة camst وهو يحتاج لبرنامج Camstica Player ليمكن فتحه ، وأيضا تم رفع نسخة تجريبية (لمدة 30 يوم) من هذا البرنامج في نفس المجلد في الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/ACAD2010%5E_Vedio/camtasia.msi

كما يوجد ملفين day6-3 and day6-4 حجم الملف منهما أكثر من 50 ميجا تم تجزئة كل واحد الي جزأين حجم الواحد 40 ميجا فقط حتي يمكن رفعهما للمكتبة.

مع أطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق وخالص الدعاء للمهندس محمود عبد الرازق علي هذه المجموعة الرائعة من ملفات الفيديو.


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

فصل كامل (29 صفحة) للدكتور ناصر الشيمي من مقرر باللغة الانجليزية يدرس في جامعة كالجاري الكندية عن انشاء نماذج الارتفاعات الرقمية Digital Terrain Modelling ويضم شرح تفصيلي عن طرق الاستنباط Interpolation وتفاصيلها :

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/ENGO%20573%20-%20Chapter%202%20DTM%20Models.pdf

_________________________________ 

ملف باللغة العربية يشرح بالصور كيفية تنفيذ أمر الانحدار Slope في برنامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية Arc GIS بالاعتماد علي نموذج الارتفاعات الرقمية DEM من نوع SRTM 3 وهو نموذج عالمي مجاني متاح علي الانترنت:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Slope%20in%20Arc%20GIS.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مجموعة كتب رائعه وباللغة العربية للاستاذ الدكتور محمد رشاد الدين مصطفي أستاذ المساحة و الجيوديسيا بكلية الهندسة جامعة الاسكندرية جزاه الله عنا كل خير و أثابه الجنة:

علم الفلك والجيوديسيا (191 صفحة ، 12 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Astronomy%20Ar.pdf

اسقاط الخرائط (105 صفحة ، 18 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Map%20Projection%20Dr%5E_Rashad%20Ar%202.pdf

الترافرسات (65 صفحة ، 4 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Traverses%20Ar.pdf

ضبط الشبكات الجيوديسية بطريقة تغير الاحداثيات (21 صفحة ، 4 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20G%5E_Net%20Adjust%20Ar.pdf

_____________________________________________

​ملف فيديو- صوت الشرح باللغة العربية – للتعامل مع جهاز المحطة الشاملة موديل Power Set من شركة Sokkia ، وبسبب كبر حجم الملف الاصلي (104 ميجا !) فقد تم ضغطه ببرنامج Winrare وتقسيمه الي 4 أجزاء لا يتعدي حجم الجزء الواحد 30 ميجا فقط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Survey%5E_Vedio/power%20set.part1.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Survey%5E_Vedio/power%20set.part2.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Survey%5E_Vedio/power%20set.part3.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Arabic%20Surveying%20Materials/Survey%5E_Vedio/power%20set.part4.rar

بعد تحميل الاجزاء الاربعة أستخدم برنامج Winrare لفط الضغط و تجميع الاجزاء وانتاح الملف الاصلي


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مجموعة أخري من الكتب العربية للاستاذ الدكتور محمد رشاد الدين مصطفي أستاذ المساحة و الجيوديسيا بكلية الهندسة جامعة الاسكندرية جزاه الله عنا كل خير و أثابه الجنة:

حساب المساحات وتقسيم الاراضي و تعديل الحدود (75 صفحة ، 3 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Areas%20Ar.pdf

حساب الحجوم و الكميات في الهندسة المدنية (153 صفحة ، 8 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Volumes%20Ar.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

160 ملف فيديو عن برنامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية Arc GIS من شركة ESRI ، وهي ملفات معروضة في أكثر من موقع علي الانترنت و رأينا ضمها لمحتويات المكتبة الرقمية المساحية المجانية كرابط دائم – وليس مؤقت – لهذه الثروة العلمية الرائعة (يجب ملاحظة عدم وجود صوت في ملفات الفيديو هذه). 

تم ضغط ملفات الفيديو (حجمها الاصلي 267 ميجا !) في 9 أجزاء مضغوطة بحيث لا يتعدي حجم الجزء الواحد 30 ميجا فقط لسرعة تحميله ، وبعد تحميل جميع الاجزاء يتم استخدام برنامج WinRar لفك الضغط و اعادة انتاج الملفات الاصلية.

روابط الاجزاء التسعة المضغوطة:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/AG160Vedio/AG%20Videos.part01.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/AG160Vedio/AG%20Videos.part02.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/AG160Vedio/AG%20Videos.part03.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/AG160Vedio/AG%20Videos.part04.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/AG160Vedio/AG%20Videos.part05.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/AG160Vedio/AG%20Videos.part06.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/AG160Vedio/AG%20Videos.part07.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/AG160Vedio/AG%20Videos.part08.rar

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/AG160Vedio/AG%20Videos.part09.rar

كما أن الطبقات و الملفات الاصلية المستخدمة في الشرح (لملفات الفيديو) موجودة أيضا ويمكن التدريب عليها ، وقد تم ضغطها ورفعها للمكتبة (ملف حجمه 40 ميجا) في الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/AG160Vedio/GISMAT%20DATA.rar


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

ملف اخر - باللغة العربية - للاستاذ الدكتور / محمد رشاد الدين مصطفي بعنوان: الطرق الدقيقة لرصد الزوايا الافقية:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%5E_Horizontal%5E_Angles%20Ar.pdf

___________________________________________


ملف يشرح باللغة العربية و الصور التوضيحية كيفية انشاء و استخدام مرجع جيوديسي أو داتم Datum جديد داخل برنامج Arc GIS لتغيير نظام احداثيات طبقة من المرجع أو الداتم العالمي WGS 1984 الي مرجع أو داتم محلي لدولة أو منطقة معينة:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Create%20New%20Datum%20in%20ArcGIS.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مجموعة جديدة من الكتب العربية الرائعة للاستاذ الدكتور / محمد رشاد الدين مصطفي عن بعض التطبيقات الهندسية للمساحة:

1- المنحنيات الافقية البسيطة و المركبة و العكسية (115 صفحة ، حجم الملف 17 ميجا):

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%5E_Horizontal%5E_Curves%20Ar.pdf

2- المنحنيات الرأسية (60 صفحة ، حجم الملف 9 ميجا):

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%5E_Vertical%5E_Curves%20Ar.pdf

3- مساحة الانفاق و المناجم (31 صفحة ، حجم الملف 6 ميجا):

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%5E_Tunnel%5E_Survey%20Ar.pdf

4- حساب تحركات المنشئات (40 صفحة ، حجم الملف 9 ميجا):

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%5E_Structure%5E_Monitoring%20Ar.pdf

فجزاه الله عنا كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناته.


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مجموعة من بحوث (باللغة الانجليزية) الدكتور محمود سالم عبد الجليل الذي يعمل حاليا بقسم الجيوماتكس بجامعة كيب تاون بجنوب أفريقيا. د. محمود مصري الاصل وحاصل علي درجتي الماجستير و الدكتوراه في الجيوماتكس من كندا ، وقام سيادته مشكورا بارسال هذه النسخ لنشرها في المنتدي ليستفيد منها طلاب الدراسات العليا كما وعدنا سيادته بارسال نسخة من رسالتي الماجستير و الدكتوراه وباقي بحوثه أيضا فجزاه الله عنا كل خير:



Normal mode detection and splitting after Sumatra–Andaman earthquake, Journal of Geodynamics, 2010
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dr%5E_M%5E_Galil%5E_Papers/Normal%20Mode%20Paper.pdf

Frequency-dependent atmospheric pressure admittance of superconducting gravimeter records using least squares response method, Journal of Physics of the Earth and Planetary Interiors, 2008 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dr%5E_M%5E_Galil%5E_Papers/Pressure%20Admittance.pdf

Least-squares self-coherency analysis of superconducting gravimeter records in search for the Slichter triplet, Journal of Physics of the Earth and Planetary Interiors, 2007
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dr%5E_M%5E_Galil%5E_Papers/Slichter%20Mode%201.pdf

Least squares self-coherence for sub-nGal signal detection in the superconducting gravimeter records, Journal of Geodynamics, 2009
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dr%5E_M%5E_Galil%5E_Papers/Slichter%20Mode%202.pdf

​
نسخة من رسالة الدكتوراه للدكتور محمود سالم عبد الجليل والتي حصل عليها من جامعة يورك الكندية في عام 2009م وعنوان الرسالة:

SUPERCONDUCTING GRAVIMETRY AND EARTH DYNAMICS

الرسالة بالانجليزية في 180 صفحة و حجم الملف 9.5 ميجا في الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dr%5E_M%5E_Galil%5E_Papers/PHD%5E_MahmoudSalemAbdEl-Gelil%202009.pdf

فجزاه الله عنا كل خير.


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

ملفين فيديو يشرحان كيفية ايجاد أقصر مسار أو أقصر طريق بين نقطتين من خلال جزء تحليل الشبكات Network Analyst في برنامج Arc GIS :

الملف الاول (35 ميجا) لايجاد أقصر طريق:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Network%20Analysis%201.wmv

الملف الثاني (26 ميجا) لحل مشاكل الشبكة:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Network%20Analysis%202.wmv

لا تنسونا من دعائكم بظاهر الغيب.


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

ثلاثة ملفات فيديو لشرح برنامج المحاكاه simulator الخاص بجهاز المحطة الشاملة (التوتال استاشن) موديل ليكا 1200:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Leica%201200%20total%20station%20simulator%201.flv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Leica%201200%20total%20station%20simulator%202.flv

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Leica%201200%20total%20station%20simulator%203.flv

ملف باللغة العربية للمهندس / أحمد عبد الخالق لشرح هذا الموديل من التوتال استاشن:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/Leica%20TPS1200%20Arabic%20manual.pdf

ملحوظة: برنامج المحاكاه ذاته موجود في المكتبة مسبقا في الرابط:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Lieca%20TPS1200%20Simulat.zip


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2011)

ملف باللغة العربية مكون من 110 صفحة بعنوان:
دراسة تقييم كفاءة الخدمات التعليمية بالمملكة العربية السعودية و مدينة مكة المكرمة و حي الشوقية و الكعكية باستخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية
الملف من اعداد الطالبين: علاء عبد الرزاق قاري و عبد الهادي محمد القرني من طلاب شعبة التقنيات الجغرافية بجامعة ام القري و تحت اشراف د. جمعة داود

رابط الملف من موقع 4shared: 

http://www.4shared.com/document/xSAMt-vB/GIS_Analysis_of_Schools_in_Mak.html

رابط الملف من المكتبة الرقمية المساحية المجانية:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.office.live.com/self.aspx/GIS%20Training%20Vedio/GIS%20Analysis%20of%20Schools%20in%20Makkah%202011.pdf


----------

